# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  "Lost" սերիալը

## NetX

Քանի որ բավականին հետքրքիր սերիալ է արժանի է ավելի հանգամանալից քննարկման: "Սերիալներ" թեման ամբողջովին այս սերիալի քննարկմանը չտրամադրելու համար բացվել է այս թեման և բոլոր համապատասխան գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ  :Wink:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Զզվում եմ բրազիլաարգենտինապորտուգալաիսպանական ապուշ սերիալներից : Միակ սերիալը , որ նայում եմ LOST -ն է: Երևի լսած կլինեք այդ աղմկահարույց սերիալի մասին : Շատ որակյալ ու բովանդակալից սերիալ է : Այն էլ ոչ թե TV -ով եմ նայում , ինետրնետից քաշել եմ ու արդեն բոլոր հանված սեզոնները նայել եմ :  :Wink:   Սպասում եմ սցենար գրողի մուսային  :Smile:  
Խորհուրդ կտամ նայեք , "սերիալ" կոչված մեր հայկական պատկերացման լրիվ հակառակ բան է

----------

Freeman (26.06.2010), Նիկեա (06.05.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Միակ սերիալը , որ նայում եմ LOST -ն է:


 :Hands Up:   :Love:   Քանի՞ սեզոն ես նայել ու որտեղի՞ց ես քաշել, մեր մոտ դեռ միայն առաջինն են ցույց տվել  :Sad:   ու անհամբեր սպասում եմ հաջորդին  :Wink:

----------


## NetX

> Միակ սերիալը , որ նայում եմ LOST -ն է:


Շատ լավ սերիալ ա,
DVD'ներով 3 օր առաջ նայել եմ միայն 1'ին սեզոնը, (մնացած սեզոնները, (կարծեմ 3 են) դեռ չեմ գտել այստեղ)
այնքան հետաքրքիր է, որ 25 սերիաները նայել եմ 2 օրվա ընթացքում  !
Այդ սերիալը ինձ հիշացնում ա FarCry խաղը  :Cool:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

2 սեզոնն էլ նայել եմ: Գիտեմ որ 7 սեզոն պետք է լինի, երրորդը արդեն հանում են 
Մենակ իմանաք ինչեր ա լինում, շատ անկախատեսելի են դեպքերը զարգանում  :Wink:  
Չէ ես եդքան ժամանակ  չունեմ 25-ն էլ 1-2  օրում նայելու, օրական 3 սերիա էի նայում
Ճիշտն ասած եղբայրս է քաշել, նա է ֆիլմերի  սայթերի լավ գիտակ: Անպայման կհարցնեմ  ու կասեմ  :Ok:  
Հա դուք ի՞նչ լեզվով եք նայում:

----------


## NetX

> դուք ի՞նչ լեզվով եք նայում:


Ռուսերեն, բայց որ հայերեն ճարես վատ չի լինի,  :Tongue:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հայերե՞ն : Պատկերացնում եմ ոնց պիտի թարգմանեն: Կսարքեն կոմեդիա  :LOL:  
Ես առաջինը ֆրանսերեն էի նայում, բայց երկրորդը անգլերեն էր...չսպասեցինք թարգմանեն
Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում էտ առեղծվածային կղզու մասին:   :Smile:

----------


## NetX

> Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում էտ առեղծվածային կղզու մասին:


X-Files + Matrix (թվերի պահով) + FarCry  :Cool:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Լավ չեմ ասում , ինձ համար շատ բաներ արդեն որոշ չափով հասկանալի են դարձել

----------


## NetX

> Լավ չեմ ասում , ինձ համար շատ բաներ արդեն որոշ չափով հասկանալի են դարձել


Կարևորը LOST'ում մինչև վերջ 1'ին սեզոնի պես հետաքրքրությունը պահպանվի և ամենավերջում դմբո ու հիասթափացնող հանգուցալուծում չունենա  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (27.06.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

2-րդ սեզոնը առաջինից ավելի հետաքրքիր է : Հոգեբանական շատ մեծ լարվածություն ու հետաքրքրություն է  առաջացնում նայողի մոտ...դե դատելով եղած սցենարից 3-րդն էլ պետք է որ լավը լինի
Որ ամենավերջում մի հատ անկապ բան դուրս գա ... ես կջղայնաանաաամ բայց ))))

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Իսկ ո՞ր կերպարն է ձեզ ամենաշատը դուր գալիս

----------


## NetX

> Իսկ ո՞ր կերպարն է ձեզ ամենաշատը դուր գալիս


Jack - Կարգին տղա ա, բարի, ազնիվ, հասնող մի խոսքով եթե ինքը չլիներ փրկվածների կեսը արդեն չէին լինի... փորձում ա առաջնորդի դեր չկատարել, որովհետև աննշան սխալ և բոլորի քննադատության առարկան կդառնա, բայց և այնպես բոլորը համախմբվում են իր շուրջ իր խելացիության, պրակտիկության ու խիզախության պատճառով

Kate - Կյանք ա  :Love:  Բարի ա ու հոգատար, բայց և միարժամանակ միշտ կասկածելու տեղիք է տալիս իր անցյալից ելնելով, բայց բոլորը սկսել են նոր կյանք և միգուցե ինքնել ամեն ինչը սկսի նոր մաքուր էջից, մի բան դուրեկան չէ, երբ իր ինքնասիրությունը և արժանապավությունը տեղ-տեղ մի կողմ դնելով շարունակում ա շբվել կղզու ամենակեղտոտ մարդու` Sawyer'ի հետ  :Angry2:  

Lock - Կոմպլեքսավորված և անձամբ հոգեկան օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդ, որը բացահայտել է իրեն նորովի և հաղթահարում է այնպիսի դժվարություններ ու փորձություններ որոնց հաղթահարման գաղափարը և երազանքները հասունացել են իր ողջ անկարող ու օգնության կարիք ունեցող կյանքի ընթացքում: Կղզում հանդես է գալիս արդեն հոգեպես ուժեղ, իր մտքի ուժի վրա համուզված, պրակտիկ, խելացի, բարի, նրբանկատ և ուրիշներին հոգեպես ճիշտ ուղղու վրա կանգնեցնող մարդ:

----------


## kiki

Իսկ ինձ հենց Լոկնա կասկածելի թվում: Այ Սոյերին եմ շատ հավանում, իրականում ինքը իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ մարդա, բայց դժվար կյանքա ունեցել, դրա համար մի տեսակ պաշտպանական զրահ է հագել...

----------

Jarre (11.11.2018), Նիկեա (06.05.2014)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

http://www.letoutedonkey.com/serietv.php

http://www.divxovore.com/index.php?cc=S%E9ries%20TV--1

http://www.emule-mania.com/?page=vie...=simple/simple -Կարծես թե էստեղ  2-րդ սեզոնը կա անգլերենով 

Այս սայթերում կարող եք ձեռք բերել LOST -ի սեզոնները ( և ոչ միայն, կան նաև այնպիսի ֆիլմեր, որոնք դեռ սինեմաներում չեն հայտնվել ) : Սրանք ֆրանսիական սայթեր են, դրա համար միշտ ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ անպայման ընդգծված լինի ENGLISH, եթե չկա ուրեմն ֆիլմը  ֆրանսերեն է : LOST-ի համար միշտ   Serie Tv / Séries télé -ում նայեք: Առաջին սեզոնը գրեթե ամեն տեղ կա, դժվարը 2-րդն է ձեռք բերել, քանի որ շատ պահանջարկ ունեցող ֆիլմերը ժամանակավոր են տեղադրվում  : Բայց հաճախակի և ուշադիր նայելու դեպքում կգտնեք , իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց մշտական կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## NINOK

այդ որ սերիալն է..ծանոթ է թվում....կարողա էն սերիալն է . , որն  ОРТ- ով     էին ցույց տալիս  անցած ամառ.. և կիսատ թողեցին...

----------


## Artgeo

ՕՌՏ - ով այն կոչվում էր «Օստատսա վ ժիվիխ» Կիսատ չեն թողել, առաջին սեզոննա վերջացել

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հը՞ն, երկրորդ սեզոնը ճարեցի՞ք


*Sayid* _ ՈՒժեղ անհատականություն  հարգանքի արժանի : Ազնիվ ամեն ինչի և բոլորի նկատմամբ, շատ օգտակար կղզում , քաջ, աշխատասեր, ներողամիտ, խորամանկ, խոհեմ,  բարի է և ունի իսկական առաջնորդի հատկություններ : Ամենաշատը նրա  կերպարն եմ հավանում:Օր օրի զարմացնում է իր դրական հատկություններով

*Lock* _ ԱմենաԻՄԱՍՏՈՒՆԸ  խմբում: Համաձայն չեմ որ նա հոգեպես թույլ անձնավորություն է, այլապես իր թուլության և բազում պրոբլեմների մասին բոլորին զգացնել կտար: Առանց նրա խումբը պարզապես կորած է :

*Jack* _Ազնիվ , սրտացավ, համարձակ, իքնազոհ, խելացի տղա է, վստահություն ներշնչող , բայց մի քիչ ինքնահավան, շատ լավ գիտակցում է իր անհրաժեշտությունը խմբի համար , մեկ-մեկ օգտվում դրանից

*Kate* _Աշխատասեր, սրտացավ, շատ քաջ կնոջ համար, հասնող, գեղեցիկ...լավն է մի խոսքով

*Sawyer*_ Շատ խորամանկ ( քոքված) տիպ: Կյանքի բերումով  միշտ մտնում է  բացասական, զզվելի մի կերպարի մեջ, որը իրականում չի համապատասխանում իր իսկական էությանը :Մարդկային բոլոր դրական հատկությունները խեղդում է իր մեջ , դա ինչ-որ տեղ ինքնապաշտպանության միջոց 
է: Բայց լավն է: Մի խոսքով խմբի  bad boy -ն է 

*Eko* _ Երկրորդ սեզոնի նոր պերսոնաժներից է: Նրա մասին հետո կխոսենք, երբ նայեք 2-րդ սեզոնը

----------

Jarre (11.11.2018)

----------


## Artgeo

Առաջին սեզոնը ՕՌՏ-ի թարգմանությամբ, ես արդեն քաշում եմ, երեք տարում կլինի  :Sad:   :LOL: 

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_01.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366792704|965D03B12B5844E7A652703616227697|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_02.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366796800|072201C4BEA5461E976EAFA6A43CFF26|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_03.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366776320|2752C687B9091A14EB1A604D4C5FB856|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_04.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366804992|03911A16394FFD054DAD609243CDDA66|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_05.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366966784|4670A360C2DB1DDCC39451B62B3F162F|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_06.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366972928|3096BA2CBD5BDCCB732CBE68CEF62B5A|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_07.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366999552|9DF895456CAE5B55283AC3073CBF5C4F|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_08.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366721024|424F51741ACFC335A465088AFD8957AF|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_09.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366987264|574CCE4E70E19EEC087A5CD65000773A|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_10.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367017984|09B7D65E1194AF6DB053155A4E79F328|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_11.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367026176|CDE9B1D9531D96090F6F5DF21E6B32B8|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_12.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366895104|CDE56DD6239D98065FA162E26D338A20|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_13.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366796800|C29F4FE86EB42FA0BECDC5C366D6FC6B|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_14.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367022080|00FC73AC0082B1FB46CA1D01052AEC16|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_15.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367020032|06AFB38EAB5B4FD79EF154B7120CEC79|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_16.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367017984|18E99390E90750E064201111FBE8CF68|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_17.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367022080|250C6D6B1054230BA86CCAEBE692B2D9|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_18.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367015936|38F741E2077170356691E4E5F98BC12E|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_19.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366899200|90D4C9E1D7B2AE6C517EF6D828F96F12|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_20.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367020032|36258D7A1C202765AEE7A28F68A0D5B6|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_21.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|367013888|B30A6EC5D1908010622418B35212C5BC|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_22.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366977024|A8499E875319AD2B5BD90D4758D4B36D|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_23.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|366874624|2FAEC0203B81AD5446927C7A080305BC|/

ed2k://|file|Lost_1.cd_24.rus.DVDRip.XviD.by.Friends-Forum.com.avi|734035968|2E6D2A980AC7B08B37D12426821B00AC|/

----------


## Mench

Երկար ժամանակ փնտրելուց հետո գտա lostfilm.ru
ֆոռումում 2–րդ սեզոնն էլ կա, ու ամեն անգամ երբ ռուսերեն նոր սերիա ա դուրս գալիս իրանց մոտ քցում են։

----------


## FC-MIKA

մի հատ ամոթ բան հարցնեմ
էտ ինչ սերիալա ու որ ալիքով են ցույց տալիս ???

----------


## John

> ՕՌՏ - ով այն կոչվում էր «Օստատսա վ ժիվիխ» Կիսատ չեն թողել, առաջին սեզոննա վերջացել


Իսկ կարողա իմանաք,թե էդ «Օստատսա վ ժիվիխ» ֆիլմի 2-րդ սեզոնը ե՞րբ են ցույց տալու:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ կարողա իմանաք,թե էդ «Օստատսա վ ժիվիխ» ֆիլմի 2-րդ սեզոնը ե՞րբ են ցույց տալու:


Որքան գիտեմ սեպտեմբերի 20-ից

----------


## Mench

այսօր տվով օրտն ասեց որ շուտով ցույց ա տալու

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

3-րդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան երեկ նայեցի վերջապես: Ավելի հետաքրքիր ու խճճված իրադարձություններ են տեղի ունենում: Մյուս սերիաները ինտերնետում դեռ չկա... ահավորա, ուզում եմ շարունակությունը նայել, էս ֆիլմը կախվածությունա առաջացնում կարծես թե  :Sad:  
Ի դեպ դուք նայո՞ւմ եք, որտե՞ղ եք հասել

----------


## kiki

վայ, մեզ մոտ անգամ 2-րդ սեզոնը դեռ ցույց չեն տվել ...
ուզում եմ նայել ...

----------


## Artgeo

> 3-րդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան երեկ նայեցի վերջապես: Ավելի հետաքրքիր ու խճճված իրադարձություններ են տեղի ունենում: Մյուս սերիաները ինտերնետում դեռ չկա... ահավորա, ուզում եմ շարունակությունը նայել, էս ֆիլմը կախվածությունա առաջացնում կարծես թե  
> Ի դեպ դուք նայո՞ւմ եք, որտե՞ղ եք հասել


Աաաաաաաաա ուզուուուուոուում եեեեեեեեեեեեմ   :Shout:   :Cray: 

Ես երկրորդը նայել եմ ամառը: Հիմա սպասում եմ երրորդ սեզոնի ավարտին, երևի նոր տարվա կողմերը կնայեմ  :Clapping:   :Jagi:   :Yahoo:

----------


## kiki

ո՞րտեղ ես նայել երկրորդը ...

----------


## NetX

> ո՞րտեղ ես նայել երկրորդը ...


DVD'ով  :Cool:

----------


## kiki

տեսնես մի բարի մարդ կգտնվի ՞   տա ես էլ նայեմ ...
կամ էլ վարձույթի սրահ կարելի է գնալ , երևի կունենան ...

----------


## NetX

> վարձույթի սրահ կարելի է գնալ , երևի կունենան ...


Կասկադի հարևանությամբ գտնվող վարձույթի սրահում կա  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

շնորհակալ եմ ... եթե մեզ մոտ չգտա, կգնամ Կասկադ ...

----------


## Artgeo

> DVD'ով


Չէ  :Tongue:   Ինտերնետից եմ քաշել  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

Երրորդ սեզոնն եմ քաշում, արդեն երկու սերիա նայել եմ, երրորդի 57 տոկոսն եմ քաշել: Երրորդ սեզոնից 6 սերիա յա դուրս եկել դեռ: 
Հետաքրքիրա, որևէ մեկը ստույգ գիտի՞ քանի սերիա է լինելու: Մեկ էլ, կարող ա քաղաքում որևէ վարձույթում տեսած լինեք երրորդ սեզոնի առաջի 6 սերիաները: Շաբաթական մի սերիա եմ կարողանում դաունլոադ անել ու նայել, կարծես հենց ABC-ով նայելուց լինեմ  :LOL:  Էլ չեմ դիմանում, լոմկեքի մեջ եմ...  ԱԱԱ....

----------


## Artgeo

Season 3, Episode 7: Not in Portland
*Original Air Date: 7 February 2007*
This episode picks up where the previous episode left off. The character Juliet is featured in the episode's flashbacks. On the "home" island, Desmond attacks Charlie.

 :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

Կյանքս ա...

 :Love:

----------


## Սահակ

Որ Լոստը նոր էր դուրս եկել ես նայում էի առաջին սեզոնը։ Հետո մի տեսակ գործերով զբաղվեցի, ու էլ առաջին սեզոնից հետո տենց էլ չնաեցի։ Բայց իմ տեսած սերիալներից ամենա լավ սերիալը Deadwood-նա։ Հայաստանում դեռ դուր չի՞ եկել Deadwood։

----------


## Artgeo

Հայաստանում ի՞նչն ա դուրս եկել, որ...
Ի դեպ կան լուրեր, որ Հ1-ը ցուցադրելու է Լօստ-ը մարտից...
Բոլորիս ցավակցում եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Լոստ սերիալի ռուսերեն, անգլերեն, նաև հեռախոսի համար տարբերակները կարող եք բեռնել այս երկու կայքից

http://lost.newsfind.ru/
http://lost.video-x.ru/

----------


## Artgeo

3-րդ սեզոնի սերիաները արդեն հասանելի են ֆրինետից 
http://www.video.am/LOST_Season3/

 :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Բռնվեք  :LOL: 

Կորուսյալներ.  :LOL:   :LOL:  
Դիտեք հանրահայտ ամերիկյան սերիալը շուտով Առաջինի եթերում:

Այս կղզում կենդանի մնալը խաղ չէ

Ինքնաթիռը, որը Սիդնեյից թռչում էր դեպի Լոս Անջելոս, կորցնում է ինքնակառավարումը եւ վթարի ենթարկվում: Վթարված ինքնաթիռի բոլոր ուղեւորները հայտնվում են անհայտ մի կղզու ափին...բայց ոչ բոլորին է հաջողվում փրկվել:

Միայն նրանցից 48-ը պիտի շարունակեն պայքարը կյանքի համար: Արդեն երեք տարի է` այդ պայքարի ականատեսն է ամբողջ աշխարհը: Ամերիկյան այս սերիալը դիտում են թե մեծահասակները, եւ թե երիտասարդները: Ո՞րն է սերիալի այսօրինակ հաջողության գաղտնիքը: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել` գաղտնինքերը, որոնք են օպերատորական, ռեժիսորական ու դերասանական փայլուն աշխատանքը, հատուկ էֆեկտներն ու հետաքրքաշարժ սցենարը:

Այս նախագիծը ներառում է մի քանի ժանրերի միաձուլում: 14 գլխավոր հերոսներից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր ուրույն հոգեկան աշխարհը` լի դրամատիզմով: Ուստի անչափ հետաքրքիր է հետեւել, թե ինչ հոգեբանական դրսեւորումներ են ստանում նրանց վարքն ու գործողությունների շղթան: Մի խոսքով, զգացողություններ, որոնք կարելի է ստանալ` միայն սերիալը դիտելով:

----------


## Darkened

Կյանք ա էս կինոն: Երեք սեզոնն էլ նայել եմ: Չորրորդի մասին էլ արդեն այնքան իրարամերժ բաներ եմ լսել, որ արդեն գժվելու վրա եմ:

Ինձ ամենաշատը հետքրքրում է, թե ո՞վ է Ջէյկոբը: Համենայն դեպս նա է ֆիլմի առանցքը, եթե ոչ՝ չորրորդ սեզոնինը հաստատ: Ես դանդաղացրած նայել եմ, բայց ոչ-մեկին նման չի, մենակ մի-քիչ Բենի հոր ընկերոջը, բայց չեմ կարծում: Չգիտեմ խի՝ կարծում եմ, որ հենց Ջէկն ա, կամ էլ Ջէկն ա դառնալու:

Ի՞սկ ինչ կասեք՝ ըստ ջեզ մեռյալները կղզու վրա ո՞րտեղից են հայտնվում:

Մոռացա ասեմ՝ Լոկից զզզվուում եմ: Թուլամորթի մեկն ա:

----------


## Artgeo

Ըստ այս հրաշալի սերիալը ստեղծող ABC հեռուստաընկերության մեզ սպասում է ևս երեք սեզոն 16 սերիայով: Բազմաթիվ հարցերի խատասխաններ մենք կստանանք արդեն 4-րդ սեզոնի վերջում, սակայն մինչ 2010 թվականը պետք է սպասել բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները ստանալու համար։

http://www.usatoday.com/life/televis...st_N.htm?csp=1

----------


## helium

Նայել եմ բոլոր սեզոնները, դուրս շատ եկել են, բայց մի բան ասեմ....ինձ թվում է, որ անկապ տեղը ձգձգում են. երևի իրենք էլ չեն կարողանում դեռևս կողմնորոշվել, թե ով ով է ու ոնց կարելի է վերջացնել ֆիլմը…Ոչ այն է կախարդական ուժերին վերագրեն ամեն ինչ, ոչ այն է գիտական բացատրություն տան....Իսկ ամենահավանականը ուղղակի լավ գումար է բերում  :Smile: 

P.S. Ամենաշատը Սոյեռին ու Սայիդին եմ հավանում!  :Cool:

----------


## Apaga

Ինձ խանութում  ասել են, որ 3 սեզոնա, դա  ճիշտ է :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## helium

Դեռևս այո, բայց հեղինակները մտադրված են մինչև 5 սեզոն նկարահանել :Smile:

----------


## The_only_one

Բայց վերջը չհասկացա փրկվել էին  թե Ջեկը երազ էր տենում? Երեւի փրկված չեն լինի թե չէ սերիալը տենց կպրծներ: Համ ել Ջեկին թրաշը սազումա, ոնց որ վիկինգների առաջնորդը ըլներ :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ո՞ր սեզոնն ես նայել:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց վերջը չհասկացա փրկվել էին թե Ջեկը երազ էր տենում? Երեւի փրկված չեն լինի թե չէ սերիալը տենց կպրծներ: Համ ել Ջեկին թրաշը սազումա, ոնց որ վիկինգների առաջնորդը ըլներ


Իիիիիիի՜, չի կարելի, չէ՞: Մարդ կա, ավելի հետ է, փչացնում ես նրա նայելիքը  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բայց վերջը չհասկացա փրկվել էին  թե Ջեկը երազ էր տենում? Երեւի փրկված չեն լինի թե չէ սերիալը տենց կպրծներ: Համ ել Ջեկին թրաշը սազումա, ոնց որ վիկինգների առաջնորդը ըլներ


 :Shok:  երևի զուգահեռաբար որ հերոսների կյանքից հատվածներ են ցույց տալիս էտ էս տեսել մտածել ես , թե արդեն փրկվել են , ուրիշ բացատրություն չգտա :Թե չէ հլը ուր~~ ես 2սեզոն էլ պիտի նկարեն  :Wink: 
ՀԳ Սաիդը ավելի վիկինգի նմանա  :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց վերջը չհասկացա փրկվել էին  թե Ջեկը երազ էր տենում? Երեւի փրկված չեն լինի թե չէ սերիալը տենց կպրծներ: Համ ել Ջեկին թրաշը սազումա, ոնց որ վիկինգների առաջնորդը ըլներ


Դե չես կարա ասես, չնայած քո ասածը ավելի հավանականա, բայց ահագին բան Ստանիսլավ Լեմի Օվկիանոս-ից են copy արել , դրա կինոնել կա բայց վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում

----------


## Shauri

"Սոլյարիս"  :Smile:

----------


## The_only_one

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացաք: Ես 3-րդ սեզոնը նայել վերջացրել եմ ու իմ ասածը վերաբերվում էր երրորդ սեզոնի վերջին սերիային, որ Ջեկը հանդիպումա Քեյթին էդ պահն եմ ասում չհասկացա արդեն փրկվել էին թե Ջեկը ընկել էր երազանքների գիրկը :Smile:  Էդ սերիայի մեջ եմ Ջեկին վիկինգի նմանացնում :Smile: , ով չի տեսել ինձ դժվար թե հասկանա…

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իիիիիիի՜, չի կարելի, չէ՞: Մարդ կա, ավելի հետ է, փչացնում ես նրա նայելիքը


Նման մարդկանց խորհուրդ կտայի չկարդալ իմ գրառումները :Wink:  Ես Հ1-ի գրաֆիկով չեմ շարժվել :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ էլի  :Sad: 
Համը մի հանեք: Ես դեռ երկրորդ սեզոնի վերջերում եմ:

----------


## The_only_one

Երվանդ իսկ ինչ են վերցրել էդ գրքից? Երեւի էն 108 րոպեն չէ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նման մարդկանց խորհուրդ կտայի չկարդալ իմ գրառումները Ես Հ1-ի գրաֆիկով չեմ շարժվել


Ես էլ Հ1-ի գրաֆիկով չեմ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, օրը մի սերիա նայելը լավ ա, թե չէ սենց ներվերս խախտվում են  :LOL:  Երևի երկու օրից երրորդ սեզոնը կսկսեմ:

Ժո՛ղ, գիտե՞ք, որ Աննա Լուսիան մեռնելու ա:  :LOL:  Հեսա կգտնեմ էդ հոդվածը, կթարգմանեմ, կդնեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

*The_only_one*
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ եմ նայել երրորդ սեզոնը, աչքիս մինչև 4-րդ սեզոնի սկիզբը պիտի մի հատ նորից նայեմ, չեմ հիշում  :LOL:  4-րդ սեզոնը փետրվարի կեսերից է ցուցադրվելու  :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

4+8+15+16+23+42=*108*  :Think:   և համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ մի պատմեք ստեղ սերիալը  :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժո՛ղ, գիտե՞ք, որ Աննա Լուսիան մեռնելու ա:  Հեսա կգտնեմ էդ հոդվածը, կթարգմանեմ, կդնեմ:


Արթուրին սպանելու եմ, նա ինձ ապակողմնորոշեց:  :LOL:  Էս գրածիս ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք, դե դուք արդեն գիտեք, թե ինչու  :LOL: 

Բայց մի բան արդեն հաստատ գիտեմ. ֆիլմում ով մեռնում է, նշանակում է, որ էլ նկարահանվելու հավես չունի  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ իսկ ինչ են վերցրել էդ գրքից? Երեւի էն 108 րոպեն չէ?


Հենց Ջեկոբի մոմենտը, նդեղ Օվկիանոսն էր որը հասկանում էր մարդկանց իմպուլսները ու իմանալով ում մասին են ամենաշատը մտածում սարքում էր ու ուղարկում :Smile: , ստեղ կղզինա օվկիանոսի տեղը, Ջեկոբինել հորինել են որ տարբերվեն :Smile: , բայց դե 4 սեզոնը գա տեսնենք նույն ձևով էտ կշարունակվի թե չէ, համենայն դեպս մեռելների էդ կղզում գօյություն ունենալու պահը չեմ հասկանում ուրիշ ինչ ձև պիտի բացատրեն :Think: , բայց դե որ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա էտ միանշանակ, համ հետաքրքիրա համ երբ նայում պրցնում ես սկսում ես մտածել ու շատ ժամանակ ահագին ուրիշ բաների մասին քո կյանքի և այլն :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 4+8+15+16+23+42=108


Ես էլ նկատել եմ, որ կղզու մի կողմում փրկվածների թիվը 42 էր, մյուսում՝ 23  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հենց Ջեկոբի մոմենտը, նդեղ Օվկիանոսն էր որը հասկանում էր մարդկանց իմպուլսները ու իմանալով ում մասին են ամենաշատը մտածում սարքում էր ու ուղարկում, ստեղ կղզինա օվկիանոսի տեղը, Ջեկոբինել հորինել են որ տարբերվեն, բայց դե 4 սեզոնը գա տեսնենք նույն ձևով էտ կշարունակվի թե չէ, համենայն դեպս մեռելների էդ կղզում գօյություն ունենալու պահը չեմ հասկանում ուրիշ ինչ ձև պիտի բացատրեն, բայց դե որ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա էտ միանշանակ, համ հետաքրքիրա համ երբ նայում պրցնում ես սկսում ես մտածել ու շատ ժամանակ ահագին ուրիշ բաների մասին քո կյանքի և այլն


Դե լավ էլի, համը մի հանեք  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես էլ նկատել եմ, որ կղզու մի կողմում փրկվածների թիվը 42 էր, մյուսում՝ 23 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Դե լավ էլի, համը մի հանեք


Բյուր ջան էդ ուղղակի իմ վերսիանա :Smile: , ու 4 սեզոնում նոր կերևա ես ճիշտ եմ թե չէ, իսկ ձ-րդ սեզոնը եսել չեմ տեսել :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ե՛ր ջան, ես չեմ էլ կարդացել քո գրածը  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ե՛ր ջան, ես չեմ էլ կարդացել քո գրածը


լօօլ, բա խի ես մեջբերել հլը միհատել մունաթով գրել ես «Դե լավ էլի, համը մի հանեք » :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լօօլ, բա խի ես մեջբերել հլը միհատել մունաթով գրել ես «Դե լավ էլի, համը մի հանեք »


Որովհետև առաջին մի քանի բառը կարդացի, ինձ անծանոթ անուն տեսա, ջղայնացա, էլ չշարունակեցի:
Որ դուք էստեղ չգրեիք, ես գաղափար չէի ունենալու, որ ինչ-որ Ջեկոբ ա լինելու, հավեսով նայելու էի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Որովհետև առաջին մի քանի բառը կարդացի, ինձ անծանոթ անուն տեսա, ջղայնացա, էլ չշարունակեցի:
> Որ դուք էստեղ չգրեիք, ես գաղափար չէի ունենալու, որ ինչ-որ Ջեկոբ ա լինելու, հավեսով նայելու էի:


լօօօլ մենակ Ջեկոբ անունը քեզ ոչ մի բան չի ասի :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## P.S.

4–րդ սեզոնը ցույց ամերիկյան ABC ցուցադրելու է փետրվարից։ Դա համարվում է midseason, հեռուստասեզոնի մեջտեղից, ինչը հաճախ նշանակում է, որ դա լինելու է վերջին սեզոնը։ 

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/index

----------


## Sosoyan

Իսկ սրանք տեսել եք, ինչ եք կարծում սարքածա թե իրականում  ա եղել?  :Smile: 
http://video.am/LOST_Season3/hanso70.avi
http://video.am/LOST_Season3/hanso_norway.avi

----------


## Mari

Ի՞նչ 2-րդ  կղզի, ի՞նչ  Ջեկոբ, ե՞րբ  են  հանդիպելու  Քեյթն  ու  Ջեքը: 
 Ահա  հարցեր,  որոնց  պատասխանները  ես  կստանամ  խոր  ծերության  շեմին՝  եթե  շարունակեմ  շարժվել  Հ1-ի  գրաֆիկով: Բայց  ոչինչ, գոնե հանուն  դրա  արժի  ապրել :Smile: 
  Սոյեր :Love: 
 Նախ  դերասաններն  են  շատ  հաջող  ընտրված, հետո  սյուժեն... Քեզ  թվում  է,  իրադարձությունների  անմիջական  մասնակիցն  ես:

----------


## Artgeo

> 4–րդ սեզոնը ցույց ամերիկյան ABC ցուցադրելու է փետրվարից։ Դա համարվում է midseason, հեռուստասեզոնի մեջտեղից, ինչը հաճախ նշանակում է, որ դա լինելու է վերջին սեզոնը։ 
> 
> http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/index


Չէ, լինելու է 6 սեզոն և մնացած բոլոր սեղոնները լինելու են 18 սերիանոց ու սկսվելու են փետրվարին և ավարտվելու գարնան վերջերին:



> Սոյեր


Սոյեր, Քեյթ, Ջեկ  :Love:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Դե էն շատ քիչ ՀԱՃԵԼԻ ՍԵՐՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ շարքինա դասվում  :Wink:

----------


## The_only_one

> 4+8+15+16+23+42=*108*   և համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ մի պատմեք ստեղ սերիալը


Իսկ ես գումարելիները ինչ են նշանակում չհասկացա?

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես էլ նկատել եմ, որ կղզու մի կողմում փրկվածների թիվը 42 էր, մյուսում՝ 23 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Դե լավ էլի, համը մի հանեք


Կղզու մի կողմում փրկվածների թիվը 48 ա, չնայած դրանցից մենակ 10-15 հոգի են սերիալի մեջ հայտնվել:

----------


## BOBO

Ոնց դու նայել ես կինոն ու չգիտես գումարելիները ինչ ա նշանակում?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կղզու մի կողմում փրկվածների թիվը 48 ա, չնայած դրանցից մենակ 10-15 հոգի են սերիալի մեջ հայտնվել:


New Mag ես կարդացել երևի… Կարծում եմ՝ էնտեղ տառասխալ կա, որովհետև առաջին սեզոնի սերիաներից մեկում երբ ցուցակ են կազմում, լինում է 43, բայց մեկն օդանավից չի լինում:

----------


## Lider2006

Անչափ դուրս եկելա ես սերիալը: Երբեմն հերոսների հոգեկան ապրումների մեջ ինձ էլ եմ տեսնում: Կախվածությունա առաջացնում ես սերյալը: Մի անգամ օռտ-ով եմ նայեմ հիմա ել հ1-ով եմ նայում ու ոնց հասկացա բոլորիցտ հետ եմ:  :Sad:  

Փորձեցի քաշեմ բայց մինչև մի սերյա քաշեմ 6-րդ սեզոնը հ1-ով ցույց տված կլինեն :LOL:  :Sad:  

Վարձույթներում չկա, այսինքն չեմ կարում ճարեմ: տենց վարձույթի տեղ գիտեք որ կա դիսկը?

Խնդրում եմ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ունի դիսկը, խնդրում եմ ինձ վստահի 1 օրով: Կամ եթե ինչ որ մեկը ենքան բարի գտնվի, որ դիսկ տամ ինքը զապիս անի շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վարձույթներում չկա, այսինքն չեմ կարում ճարեմ: տենց վարձույթի տեղ գիտեք որ կա դիսկը?


Ասում են՝ Կասկադի մոտ կա:
Բայց ես էլ էի ուրիշից վերցրել:  :LOL: 

Ժո՛ղ, երրորդ սեզոնը չեմ ճարում: Ո՞վ ունի:

----------


## TigranM

> Անչափ դուրս եկելա ես սերիալը: Երբեմն հերոսների հոգեկան ապրումների մեջ ինձ էլ եմ տեսնում: Կախվածությունա առաջացնում ես սերյալը: Մի անգամ օռտ-ով եմ նայեմ հիմա ել հ1-ով եմ նայում ու ոնց հասկացա բոլորիցտ հետ եմ:  
> 
> Փորձեցի քաշեմ բայց մինչև մի սերյա քաշեմ 6-րդ սեզոնը հ1-ով ցույց տված կլինեն 
> 
> Վարձույթներում չկա, այսինքն չեմ կարում ճարեմ: տենց վարձույթի տեղ գիտեք որ կա դիսկը?
> 
> Խնդրում եմ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ունի դիսկը, խնդրում եմ ինձ վստահի 1 օրով: Կամ եթե ինչ որ մեկը ենքան բարի գտնվի, որ դիսկ տամ ինքը զապիս անի շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:


Ես սաղ սեզոններն ունի ափսոս կոմպիս մեջից ջնջեցի: Վարձույթի սրահներում հաստատ կա: Կորյունի փողոցի վրա աքսոն ակումբի մոտ զենքի մուտքում վարձույթ կա, պետք է վոր ունենան: Մեկ էլ Տիգրան Մեծ փողոցի վրա Սիլ բիլդինկ կա, ետ մայթի վրա հրապարակի կողմից, որ գալիս ես Սիլ բիլդինգ չհասած, մոտ մի 50մ, ըտեղ էլ կա:

----------


## Lider2006

Շատ մերսի: Հուսով եմ 3-րդ սեզոնն ել կա, վաղը անպայման գնամ վերցնեմ: նոր հ1-ով ասեցին որ վաղվանից 2-րդ սեզոնն են ցույց տալու,բայց հ1-ի թարգմանությունը ետքան ել լավը չի: : իսկ մինչև որ սեզոնը կա նկարած?
Սաղ գրառումները կարդացել եմ բայց ամեն մեկը մի բան եր գրել տենց ել գլուխ չհանեցի,թե մինչև որը կա նկարած :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

3 հատ ա հելել 4-ի պրեմիերան հաջորդ տարի փետրվարին ա:

----------


## Մանե

> Իսկ ո՞ր կերպարն է ձեզ ամենաշատը դուր գալիս


Սիրում եմ Սոյերին/շաաաաաաաաաաատ :Love:  :Love: / ու... Ու էլ ոչ մեկին :Love: 
Հա,մեկ էլ Լոքին :Smile: 
Չինն ու կննն էլ են լավը,քիչ խոսող,շատ մտածող :Xeloq: 
Ջեքից զզվում եմ :Blush: 

Ախր շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Երեկ Կասկադում 3-րդ սեզոնը չկար :Sad:

----------


## DVG

Դիտեք "Lost, Season 3" online                       http://www.medvedya.net/dir/6-1-0-100
Կարդացեք "Lost, Season 3"-ի մասին         http://lostfilm.ru/season3.html?e=00

----------


## Artgeo

4-րդ սեզոնի սկզբնի մնացել է 5 օր  :Sad:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Երվանդ

> 4-րդ սեզոնի սկզբնի մնացել է 5 օր


Հաաա, բայց մի ամիսել կանցնի մինչև Հայաստան հասնի , անօրինական վերսիան էլի բնականաբար :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սոյեր


Բեն  :Love:

----------


## Tigana

Աննա Լուսիյան էդքան էլ գրավիչ արտաքինով աչքի չէր ընկնում բայց դուրս գալիս էր:
Ինչ աղջիկ էր է,իսկական մարտիկ այ աղջիկը տենց պիտի լինի
Սոյերի հետ շատ կսազեին,ոչ թե էս սենտիմենտալնի Քեյթը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երրորդ սեզոնը քանի՞ սերիա է: Էսօր մինչև 12-ը նայեցի, մնացածը վաղը պիտի ճարեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Երրորդ սեզոնը քանի՞ սերիա է: Էսօր մինչև 12-ը նայեցի, մնացածը վաղը պիտի ճարեմ:


1 սեզոն՝ 25 
2 սեզոն՝ 24 
3 սեզոն՝ 23 
4 -16
5 - 16
6 - 16

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պա՜հ, ես դեռ տասնմեկ սերիա պիտի նայե՞մ: Բա ինչու՞ էի հիշում 18, մտածում էի վեց սերիայի եղածն ինչ է որ, արագ-արագ կնայեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

Արդեն այսօր երեկոյան ԼՈՍՏ 4  :Yahoo:   :Jagi:  :Yahoo: 



 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## P.S.

> Արդեն այսօր երեկոյան ԼՈՍՏ 4


Ամերիկայում վաղն են ցույց տալու։ Ուզում ես ասել, որ Վրաստանում ԱՄՆ-ից առաջ են ընկել ու չորեքշաբթի ցույց են տալո՞ւ։ Որ ալիքով ես նայելո՞ւ

----------


## Արշակ

Չեմ սիրում էս սերիալը։ Ինչքան փորձել եմ նայել, մի է 20 րոպեից ձանձրացրել–նյարդայնացրել է, անջատել եմ։ 
Անընդհատ կեղծ տագնապի զգացողություն է։ Ձայնային ու տեսաէֆեկտներ են, թե ինչ են չգիտեմ, մասնագետները երևի կասեն, բայց անընդհատ կարծես ուզում են դիտողին ներշնչել, թե լարված պահ է, հեսա եսիմինչ կլինի ու ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինում։ Ոնց որ հիմարի տեղ դնեն մարդուն։

----------


## Malu

> Արդեն այսօր երեկոյան ԼՈՍՏ 4



Աաաա՜, չեմ խաղում տենց  :Sad:  Ոնց թե 4-րդ սեզոնը արդեն սկսվու՞մ է ձեզ մոտ  :Shok: 
Արտ խնդրում եմ այստեղ չգրես, թե ինչ է լինելու, չեմ ուզում նախապես իմանալ իմ ամենասիրելի սերիալի շարունակությունը, որպեսզի հետաքրքրությունս չկորի: Հուսով եմ, որ եթե Վրաստանում արդեն ցուցադրում են, գոնե Հայաստանում 3-րդ սեզոնը ավարտելուց հետո կսկսեն դա էլ ցուցադրել: Սակայն կասկածում եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ը արդեն վաճառած կլինի 4-րդ սեզոնի շարունակությունը ու ցուցադրման իրավունքը այլ երկրների, եթե դեռ ինքը չի ավարտել դրա ցուցադրումը իր երկրում: Չնայած հավանական է, որ մի քանի խոշոր երկրներ միաժամանակ այդ իրավունքը ստացած լինեն, բայց կասկածում եմ, որ Հայաստանը դրանց մեջ կա… ինչպես նաև Վրաստանը  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ահռելի խնդրանք բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր նայելու են 4-րդ սեզոնը. խնդրում եմ՝ ֆիլմում կատարվածի մասին ոչ մի բառ չգրեք:
Երեկ վարձույթից երրորդ սեզոնի շարունակությունը վերցրի, դիսկը փչացած էր: Այնպես որ, ստիպված եմ Հ1-ի հետ առաջ գնալ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ամերիկայում վաղն են ցույց տալու։ Ուզում ես ասել, որ Վրաստանում ԱՄՆ-ից առաջ են ընկել ու չորեքշաբթի ցույց են տալո՞ւ։ Որ ալիքով ես նայելո՞ւ


Չէ  :LOL: , օրն եմ խառնել  :Sad:  

1. ԱՄՆ-ում ցուցադրելու են հինգշաբթի 21.00 (NY, USA ժամանակով), մեզ մոտ դա ուրբաթ 06.00 է։ (Հայաստան, Վրաստան).
2. Ուրբաթ 08.00-ից (Հ, Վ) հետո ինտերնետում հասանելի է անգլերեն օրիգինալ տարբերակը։
3. Ուրբաթ 17:00-21:00 (Հ, Վ) - ինտերնետում հասանելի են ռուսական սուբտիտրները
4. Ուրբաթ 23:00 (Հ, Վ) - ից հետո հասանելի է ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ

Վրաստանում առաջին երեք սեզոնները ցույց են տվել 2007 թվականին (առաջին սեզոնի առաջին սերիան 2007-ի հունվարի 8-ին, ժամը 22.00-ին) Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերության հեռուստաեթերում։ Տվյալ պահին «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը դադարեցրել է եթերը։ Իմ ունեցած տեղեկատվությամբ, նրաքն մտադիր էին ցուցադրել 4-րդ սեզոնի սերիաները ABC-ից մեկ շաբաթ անց։ Չգիտեմ, որքանով է համապատասխանում իրականությանը։ Մինչև անջատվելը 4400-ն էին ցուցադրում։

Իսկ ես ինտերնետից եմ քաշում  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

Երեխեք էտ հիվանդությունա ոչ թե սերիալ, պետական քննություններս թողած գիշեր ցերել էդ էի նայում, լավա չեմ կտրվել :LOL: , չնայած էտ էն իմ վատ վախտերն էր, փաստորեն լավ անջատվելու միջոցա, ասենք ես իրականությունից կտրվել էի դրա շնորհիվ, բայց հոգեպեսս ծանր վիճակում եղած ժամանակ, իսկ հիմա, ինչպես ասեց Արշակը ներվերս չի հերիքում

----------


## Enipra

*LOST-ի 4-րդ սեզոնի պոստերը*  :Smile: 


 
 Աշխարհի տարբեր ֆորումներում LOST-ասերները քննարկում են, թե ինչ է նշանակում կղզու արտացոլանքը` քաղաքի տեսքով, ու հատկապես` ջրի վրա աղոտ երևացող 6 թիվը: Ոմանք ասում են, որ դա այն մարդկանց թիվն է, ովքեր փրկվելու են կղզուց, ու արդեն  սկսել են ենթադրություններ անել, թե հատկապես ովքեր են  լինելու այդ երջանիկ փրկվողները:  :Wink:  :LOL: 
Ես ենթադրությունների հավես չունեմ, ուղղակի անհամբեր սպասում եմ նոր սեզոնին: :Smile:  Հա,  ի դեպ, ասում են առաջին մասը /սերիան էլի/  2 ժամ է տևելու, որից առաջին 1 ժամը հավանաբար կլինի անդրադարձ նախորդ սեզոնների իրադարձություններին, իսկ մյուս 1 ժամը .... բա չիմանայինք .... :LOL: 

Արթուր, քո ինտերներից եմ ուզո~ւմ...  :This:

----------


## Belle

Ես էլ եմ նայում էս սերիալը ու շատ հավանում եմ: Ամբողջ ընթացքում լարված եմ լինում, բայց մեկա հավեսով եմ նայում: Եթե  6 հոգի են փրկվելու, ուզում եմ Սոյերը նրանցից մեկը լինի  :Love:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի ահռելի խնդրանք բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր նայելու են 4-րդ սեզոնը. խնդրում եմ՝ ֆիլմում կատարվածի մասին ոչ մի բառ չգրեք:
> Երեկ վարձույթից երրորդ սեզոնի շարունակությունը վերցրի, դիսկը փչացած էր: Այնպես որ, ստիպված եմ Հ1-ի հետ առաջ գնալ:


Գիտես, ես էլ եմ առել, ու բռակ էր: 2000 դրամով:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

4-րդ սեզոնն եմ ուզյուու՜՜մ   :Yahoo:

----------


## Baobab

Կորուսյալների մասին ա խոսքը.......չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարելի ա նայել..... :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կորուսյալների մասին ա խոսքը.......չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարելի ա նայել.....


Բա ի՞նչը կարելի է նայել "Վերվարածները" :Bad:   :Lol2:

----------


## Artgeo

Հայկական IP ունեոցողները կարող են քաշել այստեղից
http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Russian/

----------


## Սամվել

> Հայկական IP ունեոցողները կարող են քաշել այստեղից
> http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Russian/


Իսկ նախորդ 2 սեզոնները  :Think:  3ն ու 4 ը կա իմ մոտ  :Think:

----------


## Armeno

> Հայկական IP ունեոցողները կարող են քաշել այստեղից
> http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Russian/


Հեսա ֆրինետով կքաշեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հեսա ֆրինետով կքաշեմ


Ես տենց էլ անում էի երբ ոչ այնքան հեռու թանկ ու անորակ ինտերնետ ունեցող Երևանում էի  :Wink:  Ռեջետ դելուքս + ֆրինետ + 24 ժամ ղբաղցած հեռախոս  :Tongue:

----------


## hat

Միացրեցի, հեսա 10 րոպեից կքաշի, բայց էսի շատ պուճուր կլնի երեւի, քանի սերիայա?  :Xeloq:

----------


## hat

Իսկ շարունակությունը երփեն դնելու?  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ շարունակությունը երփեն դնելու?


Հաջորդ սերիան ԱՄՆ-ում դուրս է գալիս վաղը առավոտյան։ Հայկական սերվերում երևի մինչև երկուշաբթի կդնեն էլի։

----------


## Artgeo

http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Rus...ostfilm.tv.avi

Երկրորդ սերիան հայերեն ԱՅ ՊԻ ունեցողների համար

----------


## hat

Վայ, չեի տեսել, հեսա կքաշեմ  :Smile: 
Եթե թազա դնեն գրի  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Rus...ostfilm.tv.avi

Սեզոն 4 սերիա 03

----------


## Malu

Այսօր երրորդ սեզոնի վերջի՞ն սերիան էր  :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր երկու սերիա ցույց տվեցին: Ու վերջիններն էին: Չորրորդը ե՞րբ են ցուցադրելու: Աչքիս Հ1-ն էլ պետք է անցնի ABC-ի ռեժիմին կամ էլ մի տարի պետք է սպասի:

----------


## Malu

աաաա :Sad:  շարունակությունն եմ ուզում:
Համ  էլ ես ֆիլմի վերջի մասը չհասկացա: Ջեքը Քեյթի հետ ապագայում էին հա՞ փաստորեն: Այսինքն արդեն կղզուց փրկվե՞լ էին:

----------


## Enipra

> աաաա շարունակությունն եմ ուզում:
> Համ  էլ ես ֆիլմի վերջի մասը չհասկացա: Ջեքը Քեյթի հետ ապագայում էին հա՞ փաստորեն: Այսինքն արդեն կղզուց փրկվե՞լ էին:


Այո-այո  :Wink:  Չորրորդ սեզոնում արդեն flashback-երին /անցյալի կադրերին/ փոխարինելու են գալիս flashforward-ները /ապագայինները/: 
Շատ եմ լսել, որ բողոքում են, թե սա պակասեցնում է հետաքրքրությունը ու այն լարվածությունը, որի մեջ ֆիլմը պահում էր հանդիսատեսին, որովհետև եթե մինչ այդ մտածում էիր` արդյո՞ք էս մարդիկ ի վերջո կկարողանան դուրս պրծնել էս չարաբաստիկ կղզուց, հիմա արդեն դրա պատասխանը մասնակիորեն պարզ է: Բայց ես այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ. էլի հետաքրքիր է, ուղղակի փոխվել են հարցերը` տեսնես ո՞վ է մյուս փրկվածը, տեսնես էս մեկը ո՞նց է հաջողացրել փրկվել...  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Մի հատ էլ LOSTային բամբասանք` հատուկ LOSTամոլների համար:
Քեյթին ու Չարլիին մարմնավորած դերասաններ Էվանջելին Լիլլին ու Դոմինիկ Մոնագանն իրականում նշանված են ու պատրաստվում են շուտով ամուսնանալ:  :Smile:

----------


## Mari

Դե  արի  ու  սպասի: Հիմա  Չարլին  է՞լ  մեզ  հետ  չի  հաստատ :Cray:  
 Փաստորեն, Ջեքն  ու  Քեյթը  հանդիպեցին, այսինքն  երկուսով  հաստատ  փրկվել  են: Ջեյքը  հարբեցող  ու  չգիտեմ  ինչ  է  դարձել, ու  սրան-նրան  որ  փրկում  է,  ու  իրեն  անընդհատ  մեղավոր  զգում, նշանակում  է  այնտեղ՝  կղզում, ինչ-որ  մի  բան  էն  չի  եղել: Կարողա՞  էդ  երկուսով  են  մենակ  փրկվել/իրանց  գլուխը  ազատել  մնացածի  հաշվին/: Բա  Սոյերը :Love:  Ախր,  առաջին  փրկվողներից  մեկը  պիտի  որ  նա  լիներ/մի  բան  կաներ  էլի/:

Հ. Գ. հա  բայց  Չարլին  իրո՞ք  մահացավ: Ով  որ  4-րդ  սեզոնը  նայում  է  արդեն,  մենակ  սա  գրեք  էլի

----------


## Dayana

4-րդ սեզոնից արդեն 3 նոր սերիա դուրս են եկել, 4-րդը այսօր կլինի  :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

Հենց հիմա առաջի սերիան եմ նայում :Hands Up: 
Ինչքան հասկացա 6 հոգի են փրկվել :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Հենց հիմա առաջի սերիան եմ նայում
> Ինչքան հասկացա 6 հոգի են փրկվել


ահա, ինքնաթիռից 6-ն են , բայց են կղզու եղած մարդկանցից էլի կլինեն, շատ բան չասեմ, որ հետաքրքրությունը չկորի  :Wink:

----------


## Enipra

> Հ. Գ. հա  բայց  Չարլին  իրո՞ք  մահացավ: Ով  որ  4-րդ  սեզոնը  նայում  է  արդեն,  մենակ  սա  գրեք  էլի


Ես էլ էի շատ մտածում, թե ինչ եղավ Չարլին:  :Love: 
Իրոք մահացել է, բայց 4-րդ սեզոնի այս 3 էպիզոդների ընթացքում մի անգամ նրա հոգին երևացել է չեմ ասի ում: Հույս ունեմ նրան գոնե հոգու տեսքով դեռ կպահեն ֆիլմում:  :Smile: 

Եթե լավ ինտերնետ ունեք, անպայման քաշեք, նայեք 4-րդ սեզոնը:  :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

Լավ էլի ժողովուրդ :Angry2: , 100 անգամ ասինք էլի մի պատմեք, հասկացանք որ տեսել եք :Sad:

----------


## Belle

Վայ ինչ լավ է վարջում Երվանդն է գրել, ու նոր էջ է բացվել, ես չոմ կարդա ինչ է լինելու  :Hands Up: 

Ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՞՝ երբ  է 4սեզոնը : Եթե նախորդ էջերում գրած է, կներեք, ուզզակի չոմ ուզում թերթեմ, որ չկարդամ, ինչ է լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## Enipra

> Լավ էլի ժողովուրդ, 100 անգամ ասինք էլի մի պատմեք, *հասկացանք որ տեսել եք*


Լավ, մի բարկացիր էդքան, հա՞, ընդամենը հարցերին էի պատասխանում:  :Blush: 
Խոստանում եմ` սրանից հետո մենակ PM:  :Wink: 
*Դե ջիջիլ, ես տեսել եմ:*  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լավ, մի բարկացիր էդքան, հա՞, ընդամենը հարցերին էի պատասխանում: 
> Խոստանում եմ` սրանից հետո մենակ PM: 
> *Դե ջիջիլ, ես տեսել եմ:*


Չեմ բարկանում :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, հո Բենին բան չի՞ պատահել

----------


## DVG

Ըստ Հ1-ի՝ գարնան կեսերին ցույց կտան 4-րդ սեզոնը:

----------


## Superportal

Lost-ը իմ համար ամենա լավ սերիալն է:
Սրա հետ մեկ տեղ նայում եմ, Փախուստ բանտից և Հերոսները (Heroes):
Արդեն Լոսթ-ի 4-րդ եթերաշրջանի 3-րդ սերիան դիտել եմ:Սպասում եմ 4-ին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Lost-ը իմ համար ամենա լավ սերիալն է:
> Սրա հետ մեկ տեղ նայում եմ, Փախուստ բանտից և Հերոսները (Heroes):
> Արդեն Լոսթ-ի 4-րդ եթերաշրջանի 3-րդ սերիան դիտել եմ:Սպասում եմ 4-ին


Ես 4-րդն էլ եմ նայել  :Wink:

----------


## Superportal

Lost-ը իմ համար ամենա լավ սերիալն է:
Սրա հետ մեկ տեղ նայում եմ, Փախուստ բանտից և Հերոսները (Heroes):
Արդեն Լոսթ-ի 4-րդ եթերաշրջանի 3-րդ սերիան դիտել եմ:Սպասում եմ 4-ին  :Hands Up:

----------


## hat

> Lost-ը իմ համար ամենա լավ սերիալն է:
> Սրա հետ մեկ տեղ նայում եմ, Փախուստ բանտից և Հերոսները (Heroes):
> Արդեն Լոսթ-ի 4-րդ եթերաշրջանի 3-րդ սերիան դիտել եմ:Սպասում եմ 4-ին


Միատել ասա -)

Ընդ որում, ով գիտեր, որ Lost-ը 8 սեզոնա ունենալու? Դե իմացեք  :Smile:

----------


## Superportal

Hat - ինձ թվաց պոստը չի ստացվել  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Միատել ասա -)
> 
> Ընդ որում, ով գիտեր, որ Lost-ը 8 սեզոնա ունենալու? Դե իմացեք


8 չի, 6

----------


## hat

> 8 չի, 6


անցած ամառ գրողը ասում էր 8, կարողա պփոխելա միտքը, միքիչ ԶԻՊ ա արել ^.^

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Hat - ինձ թվաց պոստը չի ստացվել


լինում ա ^.^

----------


## Fobus

ժողովուրդ, ով DVD-ով ունի 1-ին, 2-րդ, 3-րդ սեզոնները ? ով կարող է փոխանցել ? ես կարող եմ նրան 4-րդի 1-ից 5-րդ սերիաները տալ :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ 6-րդը նայեցի  :Smile:  Չեն խաբել, լրիվ լուրջ, պատասխաններ են տալիս, բայց... Ինչքան նոր պատասխան են տալիս, կրկնակի անգամ հարցերն են ավելանում  :LOL:

----------


## Davo_O

Մինչև  նաելեմ 6 սեզոնի  4 սերիան նայելեմ, հզոր սերիալա.....կարևորը ամենինչ հասկացելեմ
Օգտվեք այս կայքից http://www.lostpedia.com/wiki/Main_Page

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, իմ կապը խայտառակ վատն ա: Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք, վարձույթի սրահներում արդեն կա՞:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Գնալով ավելի է հետաքրքրանում  :Cool:  Ամեն մի հաջորդ սերիայից հետո էլի եմ ուզում նայեմ, չեմ դիմանում մինչև մյուսը դուրս գա: Վերջնա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sosoyan

> Ժո՛ղ, իմ կապը խայտառակ վատն ա: Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք, վարձույթի սրահներում արդեն կա՞:


Շրջանայինի վարցույթում 1-5 կա  :Wink:  Բայց գնում ես ասում ա տեղում չի սակայն կարամ ԴՎԴ զապիս անեմ որը + 200 դրամ  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

Ես արդեն սյուժեի վերջը մոտավորապես գիտեմ ինչա, բայց չեմ ասի: Ուղղակի ենթադրությունա, բայց լռիվ համընկնումա... 
Բայց սցենարիստները դժվար հեռուստադիտողների գլխին նենց օյին խաղան, ինչ-որ ես եմ կարծում: Սպասենք տեսնենք...

----------


## Belle

ես անհամբերությունից մեռնում եմմմ, հլը 2ամիս էլ պիտի սպասե՞՞նք  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

Ֆիլմը հաճույքով չեմ կարում նայեմ, որովհետև Հ1-ի գույները ահավորա, նամանավանդ էտ ֆիլմի ժամանակ: Չես կարա համեմատես Արմենիայի՝ փախուստի գույների հետ

----------


## Belle

> Ֆիլմը հաճույքով չեմ կարում նայեմ, որովհետև Հ1-ի գույները ահավորա, նամանավանդ էտ ֆիլմի ժամանակ: Չես կարա համեմատես Արմենիայի՝ փախուստի գույների հետ


Հա՞ , ես չեմ նկատել  :Blush:  
ես էդքան լարված եմ նայում, ու սպասում հաջորդ "քայլին", որ գույներն էլ երևի չեմ նկատել

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ես անհամբերությունից մեռնում եմմմ, հլը 2ամիս էլ պիտի սպասե՞՞նք


Վարձույթներում կա, արդեն 4-րդ սեզոնի 1-5-ը:  :Wink:  Ես մինչև 6-րդը նայել եմ ու հետաքրքրությունից մեռնում եմ:Լավ են հանել հո զոռով չի  :Hands Up: 



> Ես արդեն սյուժեի վերջը մոտավորապես գիտեմ ինչա, բայց չեմ ասի: Ուղղակի ենթադրությունա, բայց լռիվ համընկնումա... 
> Բայց սցենարիստները դժվար հեռուստադիտողների գլխին նենց օյին խաղան, ինչ-որ ես եմ կարծում: Սպասենք տեսնենք...


Ինձ pm  կգրես?  :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

> Ես արդեն սյուժեի վերջը մոտավորապես գիտեմ ինչա, բայց չեմ ասի: Ուղղակի ենթադրությունա, բայց լռիվ համընկնումա... 
> Բայց սցենարիստները դժվար հեռուստադիտողների գլխին նենց օյին խաղան, ինչ-որ ես եմ կարծում: Սպասենք տեսնենք...


Ստեղ գրի թո սաղ գժվեն :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես արդեն սյուժեի վերջը մոտավորապես գիտեմ ինչա, բայց չեմ ասի: Ուղղակի ենթադրությունա, բայց լռիվ համընկնումա... 
> Բայց սցենարիստները դժվար հեռուստադիտողների գլխին նենց օյին խաղան, ինչ-որ ես եմ կարծում: Սպասենք տեսնենք...


Գրի էլի, լավ էլի, խնդրում ենք էլի, աղաչում ենք, գրի էլի: :Smile: 




> Ֆիլմը հաճույքով չեմ կարում նայեմ, որովհետև Հ1-ի գույները ահավորա, նամանավանդ էտ ֆիլմի ժամանակ: Չես կարա համեմատես Արմենիայի՝ փախուստի գույների հետ


Արմենիայի գույները ոչ մի ալիք չունի: :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Smile: 
Չնայած, որ հետաքրքիր կինո եմ նայում, էլ ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում ձայնին, պատկերի որակին, թարգմանությանը:

----------


## Adam

հենց հիմա սցենար եմ գրում, որը շուտով պետքա նկարահանվի... երևի  :Xeloq:  :Xeloq:  հուսամ...
Ու էտ իմ ենթադրյալ հատվածը Լոստի վերջում... օգտագործում եմ սցենարիս մեջ...: Չեմ ուզում ասած լինեմ... կարողա մեկ էլ տեսար տենց չեղավ..., իսկ իմ միտքը իզուր կկորի: կներեք. :Smile:  նայեք, ու կտեսնեք

----------


## Belle

> Վարձույթներում կա, արդեն 4-րդ սեզոնի 1-5-ը:  Ես մինչև 6-րդը նայել եմ ու հետաքրքրությունից մեռնում եմ:Լավ են հանել հո զոռով չի




Անպայման կվերցնեմ, կնայնեմ, չեմ դիմանա մինչև որոշեն ցույց տալ

----------


## Djavaxhq

Ես ել եմ գուշակում վերջում ինչ է լինելու, չնայած դժվար նման ստորություն անեն էդկան մարդկանց լօմկեն

----------


## Sosoyan

Հա բան եք ուզում ասել ասեք, ինչ եք իզուր ինտրիգա քցում, վերջի վերջո դրանք միակ կասկածներ են, ես թեման ել հենց դրանց համար ա ստեղծված, ոչ թե ֆիլմը պատմելու...  :Smile:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Ես ել եմ կիսատ պռատ նայել մի քիչ ել վրացերեն եմ նայել եւ համարյա չըգիտեմ ինչ է տեղի ունեցել, ակումբից էլ բան չհասկացա

----------


## suzi

շատ մի տառապեք վերջում բոլորը փրկվում են բայց հետո ափսոսում են որ փրկվեցին

----------


## Cannibal

> ատ մի տառապեք վերջում բոլորը փրկվում են բայց հետո ափսոսում են որ փրկվեցին


իսկ ինչ գիտեք՞՞՞՞՞
հիմա չեմ հասկանուm քանի սեզոն ա լինելու 4,5,6 8 :Shok:  ???????????????????

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հա բան եք ուզում ասել ասեք, ինչ եք իզուր ինտրիգա քցում, վերջի վերջո դրանք միակ կասկածներ են, ես թեման ել հենց դրանց համար ա ստեղծված, ոչ թե ֆիլմը պատմելու...


Ճիշտ որ, բան գիտեք ասեք:



> շատ մի տառապեք վերջում բոլորը փրկվում են բայց հետո ափսոսում են որ փրկվեցին


Դժվար քո ասածը լինի,որովհետև`
Նախ Լոստի 4-րդ սեզոնի պոստերի վրա գրածա 6 թիվը`այսինքն 6 հոգի են փրկվելու:
Երկրորդն էլ` 4-րդ սեզոնի 4-րդ սերիաի վերջում, որ Կեյտը տունա մտնում գնումա իրա որդեգրած երեխու` Ահարոնի մոտ:Որը եթե չեք մոռացել Կլեռի որդին էր:Այսինքն Կլեռը...  :Sad:  չի փրկվել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

:Shok:  Մայքլի մոմենտը վերջն էր...  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  տենաս իրա տղեն` Վոլտը ինչա եղել  :Think:  :Shok:

----------


## Artgeo

Լրիվ խառնեց իրար, էս սերիան կեսը ֆլեշբեք էր, կեսը ֆլեշֆորվարդ…  :Think: 

Փրկվել են
1. Քեյթ
2. Ջեկ
3. Սուն
4.  Խյորլի
5. Սայիդ
6. Ահարոն

՞  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լրիվ խառնեց իրար, էս սերիան կեսը ֆլեշբեք էր, կեսը ֆլեշֆորվարդ… 
> 
> Փրկվել են
> 1. Քեյթ
> 2. Ջեկ
> 3. Սուն
> 4.  Խյորլի
> 5. Սայիդ
> 6. Ահարոն
> ...


1-7 սերիաներից ելնելով հա: Բայց դե Ահարոնը ինքնաթիռի ուղեվոր չի եղել,էնպես որ երևի մի հոգի էլ ավելանա: Հա? :Think: 
Հասկացանք, որ Սունը մեռել էր, հետաքրքիրա իսկ մնացած ուղեվորներն էլ են մեռել, թե..?  :Think:  օրինակ` Լոկը, Սոյերը... Ինչ կասեք?

----------


## VisTolog

> 1-7 սերիաներից ելնելով հա: Բայց դե Ահարոնը ինքնաթիռի ուղեվոր չի եղել,էնպես որ երևի մի հոգի էլ ավելանա: Հա?
> Հասկացանք, որ Սունը մեռել էր, հետաքրքիրա իսկ մնացած ուղեվորներն էլ են մեռել, թե..?  օրինակ` Լոկը, Սոյերը... Ինչ կասեք?


Լոկը ես համոզված եմ, որ կմնա կղզում իսկ Սոյերը կարծում եմ, որ կամուսնանա Քեյթի հետ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լոկը ես համոզված եմ, որ կմնա կղզում իսկ Սոյերը կարծում եմ, որ կամուսնանա Քեյթի հետ:


Ինձ էլա թվում Լոկը կմնա կղզում  :Cool:  
3-րդ սեզոնի վերջին սերիայում, որ Կեյտը ասումա "Ես պիտի գնամ, նա ինձ է սպասում" երևի Սոյերի հետ էր, բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա խի 4-րդ սեզոնի 4-րդ սերիայում Կեյտի դատին ինքը չէր եկել:Կարողա ինքն էլ ա ռոզիսկի տակ?  :Think: 

Մեկ էլ, եթե 4-րդ սեզոնի 7-րդ սերիան նայել եք, մի հատ ասեք ինչ եք մտածում Մայքլի մասին?  :Think:  Չեմ համբերում մյուս սերիաին  :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մեկ էլ, եթե 4-րդ սեզոնի 7-րդ սերիան նայել եք, մի հատ ասեք ինչ եք մտածում Մայքլի մասին?  Չեմ համբերում մյուս սերիաին


Կարծում եմ, Բենը որ ասում էր, որ մարդ ունի նավի վրա, հենց Մայքլին ի նկատի ուներ  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կարծում եմ, Բենը որ ասում էր, որ մարդ ունի նավի վրա, հենց Մայքլին ի նկատի ուներ


Հա էլի, ես էլ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ պտի տենց ըլնի:
Բա Վոլտը ինչ եղավ?  :Think:  Հիշում եք որ Լոկը ասում էր Վոլտինա տեսել, կարողա Վոլտնա Ջայկոբը?  :Think: 
Ուֆֆ.... չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ..

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա էլի, ես էլ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ պտի տենց ըլնի:
> Բա Վոլտը ինչ եղավ?  Հիշում եք որ Լոկը ասում էր Վոլտինա տեսել, կարողա Վոլտնա Ջայկոբը? 
> Ուֆֆ.... չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ..


Չէ~, չեմ կարծում, որ  Վոլտը Ջայկոբը լինի: Ախր Վոլտը գնացելա, համ էլ Բենը ասել էր, որ Ջայկոբնա իրան ղեկավաում, ու որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի կղզու մասին:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ~, չեմ կարծում, որ  Վոլտը Ջայկոբը լինի: Ախր Վոլտը գնացելա, համ էլ Բենը ասել էր, որ Ջայկոբնա իրան ղեկավաում, ու որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի կղզու մասին:


Ժողովուրդ մի կարծիք կա, որ Վոլտն ուղղակի կարողանում եմ ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխվել, նա կղզուց գնում է նավ ու հետ գալիս, իսկ քանի որ կղզու և նավի միջև կոր 31 րոպեի տարբերություն նա մեծանում է  :Xeloq:  մի քիչ շատ  ֆանտաստիկա դառնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժողովուրդ մի կարծիք կա, որ Վոլտն ուղղակի կարողանում եմ ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխվել, նա կղզուց գնում է նավ ու հետ գալիս, իսկ քանի որ կղզու և նավի միջև կոր 31 րոպեի տարբերություն նա մեծանում է  մի քիչ շատ  ֆանտաստիկա դառնում


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Xeloq: 
Դժվար Լոստի սցենարիստները էսքան բան մտածեին, բայց դե 100 տարին մեկ հրացանն էլ ա կրակում...  :LOL: 
Բայց մի բան հաստատա իմ կարծիքով, որ Վոլտն ու Մայքլը կղզուց փրկվելուց հետո իշխանություւներին չեն հայտնել իրանք ով են, որովհետև բոլորը գիտեն "Օշեանիկի վեցնյակ" , այսինքն Վոլտի ու Մայքլի մասին չեն լսել: Դրա համար էլ, շատ հավանական ա, որ քո ասածի նման մի բան լինի:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Սունը մեղք էր, լավ տղա էր  :Cray:   մեկ էլ Քլերն ու Չարլին  :Cray:  
         Լոստի սցենարիստներին >>  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Dayana

> Հ.Գ. Սունը մեղք էր, լավ տղա էր   մեկ էլ Քլերն ու Չարլին  
>          Լոստի սցենարիստներին >>


Սունը կինն էր  :Wink:  Ջին-ն էր ամուսինը  :Wink: 
Քլերի մասին էլ դեռ կասկածում եմ, որ մահացելա  :Sad:

----------


## Enipra

> Հասկացանք, որ Սունը մեռել էր,





> Հ.Գ. Սունը մեղք էր, լավ տղա էր


 Էս դու ոնց որ Սունին ու Ջինին պարբերաբար խառնում ես  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Էտ սաղ 7-րդ սերիայում ա ըլնելու :Shok:  :Sad: ?
Ես մինչև 6-ն եմ տեսել

----------


## Dayana

> Էտ սաղ 7-րդ սերիայում ա ըլնելու?
> Ես մինչև 6-ն եմ տեսել


Ջինի մասին 7-րդ սերիայում, իսկ Կլեռի մասին նախորդներում է հասկացվում, երբ Կեյթի մոտ  է հայտնվում Ահարոն անունով մանուկը, որ ավելի մեծ է տարիքով, քան նրանց կղզուց փրկվելու ժամանակահատվածը  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Խեղճ Ջին :Sad: 



> Ջինի մասին 7-րդ սերիայում, իսկ Կլեռի մասին նախորդներում է հասկացվում, երբ Կեյթի մոտ է հայտնվում Ահարոն անունով մանուկը, որ ավելի մեծ է տարիքով, քան նրանց կղզուց փրկվելու ժամանակահատվածը


Հա դե էտ բնականաբար տեսել եմ, բայց դրանից չի կարելի ենթադրություն անել որ Քլեռին ինչ-որ բան ա պատահել, ամեն դեպքում Լոսթն ենք նայում :Smile: 

Իսկ էտ Մայքլի պահով, մի քիչ կասկածելի ա որ ինքն ա նավի վրա, որովհետև էն կասետի մեջ սպիտակ մարդ էր( :Jpit: ), բայց դե ով իմանա մեկել տեսար Բենը մուտիլովկայա անում :Jpit:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էս դու ոնց որ Սունին ու Ջինին պարբերաբար խառնում ես


Հա էլի  :LOL:  էտ կորեացիք ու իրանց անունները նենց նման են  :Wacko: 

Ինչ կասեք Բենի մասին?  :Think:  3-րդ սերայի վերջում, որ ցույց են տալիս իբր Սաիդը իրա մոտա արդեն աշխատում, ոնց կբացատրեք? Ինչ գործի վրա են?  :Xeloq:  
Լրիվ խառնել շիլա-շփոթ են սարքել, մարդ բան չի կարում հասկանա`
Էն Ֆարադեյը ինչ գիտնականա?
Մայքլն ու տղեն ուր կորան, Մայքլը խի հետ եկավ?
Ջայկոբը ովա?
Էն կղզու վրայի դևը` էն ամպը, ուր կորավ?
Ջեքի հոր դիակը ինչ եղավ? Կարողա էլի սաղացելա?
Բենի մարդիկ` "ուրիշները" ինչ են եղել? 5-րդ սերիայում մի պահ էն "հոգեբաննա" հայտնվում, բա մյուսները ուր են?
ու էլի շատ շատ հարցեր են առաջացել  :Dntknw:  *?*  :Dntknw: 

Ժողովուրդ ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Dayana

Մայքլը նավի վրայա, 7-ում կհանդիպեք, համ էլ սենց լավ չի է, կնայեք անհետաքրքիր կլինի  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարա՞ք սուս մնաք  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մայքլը նավի վրայա, 7-ում կհանդիպեք, համ էլ սենց լավ չի է, կնայեք անհետաքրքիր կլինի


Արդեն հանդիպել ենք  :Smile:  , դրա համար էլ Լոստը սենց հետաքրքիրա դառել  :Hands Up:  :Xeloq:  :Hands Up: 




> Կարա՞ք սուս մնաք


Առաջարկում եմ Լոստի մի հատ էլ թեմա բացենք, որ այնտեղ կարողանան նրանք, ովքեր նայել են սերիաները հանգիստ քննարկենք, իսկ չնայողները չմտնեն, որ չիմանան ինչ է եղել, թե չէ որ սպասենք բոլորը նայեն նոր քննարկենք, կարողա մյուս տարի նոր հասնենք 4-րդ սեզոնին  :LOL: 
Ինչ կասես?  :Think:

----------


## suzi

ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ ԲՈԼՈՐՆԵԼ ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾԵՆ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջարկում եմ Լոստի մի հատ էլ թեմա բացենք, որ այնտեղ կարողանան նրանք, ովքեր նայել են սերիաները հանգիստ քննարկենք, իսկ չնայողները չմտնեն, որ չիմանան ինչ է եղել, թե չէ որ սպասենք բոլորը նայեն նոր քննարկենք, կարողա մյուս տարի նոր հասնենք 4-րդ սեզոնին


Բայց հասկանու՞մ ես, տարբեր չափով դիտածներ կան: Օրինակ, մեկը չորրորդ սեզոնի առաջինն է տեսել, մյուսը երրորդ-չորրորդը և այլն… Ամեն դեպքում՝ էդ թեման բացեք, հենց թեմայի վերնագրի մեջ էլ գրեք, որ կայֆը փչացնող բաներ կան մեջը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց հասկանու՞մ ես, տարբեր չափով դիտածներ կան: Օրինակ, մեկը չորրորդ սեզոնի առաջինն է տեսել, մյուսը երրորդ-չորրորդը և այլն… Ամեն դեպքում՝ էդ թեման բացեք, հենց թեմայի վերնագրի մեջ էլ գրեք, որ կայֆը փչացնող բաներ կան մեջը:


Հետևելով քո տրամաբանությանը կարելի է գալ այն մտքին, որ *Լոստը քննարկելը շատ անբարոյական արարք է*, քանզի ամեն դեպքում փչցնում ենք մեկ այլ մարդու *"կայֆը"*.
Ճիշտ հասկացա?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժողովուրդ, քանի սերիա է այս սեզոնը՞

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ ԲՈԼՈՐՆԵԼ ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾԵՆ


իմ կարծիքով, արդեն սցենարիստն էլ չի հասկանում ինչ անի. 
Ու կան լիքը անհայտ հարցեր, որ ցույց են տալիս, բայց մյուս սերիաներում լռիվ մոռանում են, որ տենց բան են ցույց տվել
Օրինակ, ինչու Լոքի ոտքերը առողջացան, ինչու էր Ջեքը առաջին օրերը տեսնում հորը, ինչու էին ակնարկում, որ Հյորլին և այն աղջիկը գժանոցում են եղել, ինչու էր Դեսմոնդը հինգերորդ անգամ ապրում նույն կյանքը, ինչու մագնիսական դաշտը անճատելուց հետո ինչ-որ կնոջ - վայ թե Դեսմոնդի ընկերուհուն, կարծեմ 3րդ ի վերջում- հայտնեցին, որ հայտնաբերել են կղզին, ինչու Բենի կողմից կղզին գրավելուց հետո պետությունը չէր վերադարձել կղզին հետ գրավելու և պրոյեկտը շարունակելու, ինչ կապ ունեին թվերը և ինչու էին այդ թվերի պատճառով մարդիկ գժվել և Հյորլին ընկել դժբաղտությունների մեջ....
to be contineued...

----------


## Dayana

> Ժողովուրդ, քանի սերիա է այս սեզոնը՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> իմ կարծիքով, արդեն սցենարիստն էլ չի հասկանում ինչ անի. 
> Ու կան լիքը անհայտ հարցեր, որ ցույց են տալիս, բայց մյուս սերիաներում լռիվ մոռանում են, որ տենց բան են ցույց տվել
> Օրինակ, ինչու Լոքի ոտքերը առողջացան, ինչու էր Ջեքը առաջին օրերը տեսնում հորը, ինչու էին ակնարկում, որ Հյորլին և այն աղջիկը գժանոցում են եղել, ինչու էր Դեսմոնդը հինգերորդ անգամ ապրում նույն կյանքը, ինչու մագնիսական դաշտը անճատելուց հետո ինչ-որ կնոջ - վայ թե Դեսմոնդի ընկերուհուն, կարծեմ 3րդ ի վերջում- հայտնեցին, որ հայտնաբերել են կղզին, ինչու Բենի կողմից կղզին գրավելուց հետո պետությունը չէր վերադարձել կղզին հետ գրավելու և պրոյեկտը շարունակելու, ինչ կապ ունեին թվերը և ինչու էին այդ թվերի պատճառով մարդիկ գժվել և Հյորլին ընկել դժբաղտությունների մեջ....
> to be contineued...


Էս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կան ուղղակի կբացահայտվի, ես մի քիչ տեղյակ եմ,բայց չեմ ասի, Բյուրը նեղանումա  :Blush:  համ էլ իսկապես լավ չի բացահայտել այն, ինչը դեռ չեն ցույ տվել, այլ ինչ-որ տեղերից իմացել ես  :Wink:  այնպես որ սպասեք, ամեն ինչ կբացահայտվի  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

8-րդ սերիան դուրս չեկավ: Լավ չէին հանել, ես ավելիին էի սպասում:  :Sad: 
Սպսասենք 9-ին էն հույսով, որ էլի հետաքրքրություն կմտցնի էս անիմաստ զոհերից հետո:  :Sad:

----------


## nnaarreek

*Լ.յ.ո.վ.* , բայց դու շատ առնետն ես, խի մի հատ չհիշացրիր որ դիսկ առնեմ տամ?
դաժե կենտրոնական էինք հասել :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Բա վերջին բոցերը.
Ասում են Prision Break-ի միջի են կոորդինատներով էթալու են հասնեն Լոստենց կղզի

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *Լ.յ.ո.վ.* , բայց դու շատ առնետն ես, խի մի հատ չհիշացրիր որ դիսկ առնեմ տամ?
> դաժե կենտրոնական էինք հասել
> 
> Բա վերջին բոցերը.
> Ասում են Prision Break-ի միջի են կոորդինատներով էթալու են հասնեն Լոստենց կղզի


Բա խի առնետ որ? Գոնե կռիս ասեիր էլի կհասկանաի  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Շատ մի հուզվի, եթե չես համբերում - պատմեմ ինչա լինում, ուրեմն`
Էս Լոկը գնումա....  :Black Eye:  լավ լավ սուս եմ մնում...  :LOL:  :Ok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա վերջին բոցերը.
> Ասում են Prision Break-ի միջի են կոորդինատներով էթալու են հասնեն Լոստենց կղզի


Կարողա՞  վերջում էլ Սևան հասնեն: :LOL:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Բա խի առնետ որ?


Դե ասիր ես ֆոռումում կուլտռնի են գրում ես էլ վիզ եմ դրե :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 




> ..Շատ մի հուզվի, եթե չես համբերում - պատմեմ ինչա լինում...


Խնդա-խնադա տենանք վաղը ինչ ես անելու, ավելի ճիշտ ես քեզ ինչ եմ անելու :Viannen 10:  :Viannen 10:  :Viannen 10: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Կարողա՞  վերջում էլ Սևան հասնեն:


Փողին մունաթ, սցենարիստի հետ պայմանավորվենք Ջրաշխարհ էլ կհասնեն :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, հեսա գրեմ ես ֆոռումում պրծնեմ նստում եմ 8-րդը նայեմ, արդեն կարաս հանգիստ քննարկես!!


Մերսի, որ թույլ տվեցիր  :LOL:  բայց ստեղ հլը շատ մարդիկ կան, որ դեմ են քննարկմանս  :Sad: 
Արա բայց դե էս մեկը պտի ասեմ`
էդ խեղճ ֆրանսուհին ինչ վատություն էր արել սցենարիստին ու ռեժիսորին??




> Հաջորդ սերիան ապրիլի 25-ին է լինելու


9-րդը? որտեղից ես կարդացել?

----------


## Artgeo

> 9-րդը? որտեղից ես կարդացել?


http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/index?pn=index



> NEXT EPISODE
> AIRS IN:
> 26 days 08:55:29
> Next Scheduled Episode
> Thu April 24 11/10c


Միայն առաջնային աղբյուր, ոչ մի Հ1  :LOL:

----------


## nnaarreek

> ....էդ խեղճ ֆրանսուհին ինչ վատություն էր արել սցենարիստին ու ռեժիսորին??.....


Աչքիս լևոնական եր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## levon18

www.lostfilm.tv

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Արդեն 10-ն էլ կա ժող կարաք քաշեք մինչև տեղափոխեն lostupload բաժնից`
LOST 4x10

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Տեղափոխեցին, հեսա Lost 4x10

Հ.Գ. Բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ էս սերիան համեմատած նախորդի`9-ի հետ ջանջալ ու անիմաստ սերիա էր:
9-երորդը ՎԵՐՋն էր: Շատ բաներ հասկացանք ու ավելի շատ հարցեր էլ առաջացան:  :Hands Up:  :Blink:  :Huh:  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

11ն էլ ա հելել քաշեք :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

ժող ով ա կուրսի 11-ից հետո երբ են շարունակությունը հանելու :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> ժող ով ա կուրսի 11-ից հետո երբ են շարունակությունը հանելու


այսօր

----------


## Brigada

> այսօր


էս էլի սրամտում ես ոնց որ միշտ թե լուրջ ես ասում :Think:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> էս էլի սրամտում ես ոնց որ միշտ թե լուրջ ես ասում


Չէ, արդեն դուրս է եկել, սպասում ենք թարգմանությանը, երեկոյան կլինի ռուսերենը 22.00-ի կողմերը: Վիդեո.ամ ում կդրվի վաղվա համար, իսկ հետո դադար կլինի, մինչև մայիսի 29 ու դրանով այս սեզոնը կավարտվի:

Season 4, Episode 12:
"There's No Place Like Home: Part 1"
Original Air Date: 15 May 2008

Season 4, Episode 13:
"There's No Place Like Home: Part 2"
Original Air Date: 29 May 2008 
http://imdb.com/title/tt0411008/episodes#season-4

----------


## Brigada

> Չէ, արդեն դուրս է եկել, սպասում ենք թարգմանությանը, երեկոյան կլինի ռուսերենը 22.00-ի կողմերը: Վիդեո.ամ ում կդրվի վաղվա համար, իսկ հետո դադար կլինի, մինչև մայիսի 29 ու դրանով այս սեզոնը կավարտվի:
> 
> Season 4, Episode 12:
> "There's No Place Like Home: Part 1"
> Original Air Date: 15 May 2008
> 
> Season 4, Episode 13:
> "There's No Place Like Home: Part 2"
> Original Air Date: 29 May 2008 
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0411008/episodes#season-4


պարզա մերսի ինֆորմացիայի համար

----------


## Artgeo

12 - http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Rus...ost-abc.ru.avi

----------


## hat

http://lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=30

քաշեք 13-14 էպիզոդները, հենց նոր են դրել, հեսա սկսեմ դիտելը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> http://lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=30
> 
> քաշեք 13-14 էպիզոդները, հենց նոր են դրել, հեսա սկսեմ դիտելը


Վաղը աչքիս հաստատ գալու եմ արա :Cool:

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ջան KinoMan-ում աջքիս կա, կարող եք նաև վարձել

----------


## Brigada

Ժող ես նայել եմ մինչև 4-րդ սեզոնի 11-րդ սերիան,գիտեմ որ 12-ն էլ կա,12-ից հետո էլի դուրսա եկել թե չէ :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող ես նայել եմ մինչև 4-րդ սեզոնի 11-րդ սերիան,գիտեմ որ 12-ն էլ կա,12-ից հետո էլի դուրսա եկել թե չէ


13 կա մի հատ էլ, երեկ ա դուրս եկել ու էս սեզոնն էլ վերջ։

----------


## Brigada

> 13 կա մի հատ էլ, երեկ ա դուրս եկել ու էս սեզոնն էլ վերջ։


պարզա,բա մնացածը երբ ա հելնելու կուրսի ես :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> պարզա,բա մնացածը երբ ա հելնելու կուրսի ես


Կարծեմ մյուս տարվա գարնանը

----------


## Artgeo

Սեզոնի վերջին երկու սերիաները http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Rus...e13-14.rus.avi

----------


## Axlqalaq

> Սեզոնի վերջին երկու սերիաները http://www.video.am/LOST_Season4/Rus...e13-14.rus.avi


թազա չկա???

մոռացա` ապրեք որ ափլոդ եք անում... :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> թազա չկա???
> 
> մոռացա` ապրեք որ ափլոդ եք անում...


Էլ չի լինելու

----------


## Kuk

> Էլ չի լինելու


Էդ հաստատ ա՞:

----------


## Axlqalaq

> Էլ չի լինելու


ֆսյո?????????.......... մնաց մյուս սեզոնը ման գանք?????????????????  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

Էս թեմայում կարծեմ գրածա, որ էլ չի լինելու: Մնումա մյուս սեզոնին սպասենք.

----------


## Enipra

:LOL:  :LOL: 

5-րդ սեզոնն եմ ուզո~ւմ...  :Shout:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ժող, ո՞վ ունի 4-րդ սեզոնը ամբողջությամբ

----------


## Enipra

> ժող, ո՞վ ունի 4-րդ սեզոնը ամբողջությամբ


Ես ունեմ, բայց ոչ մի ձևով չեմ կարող փոխանցել, 4.81 ԳԲ ա, DVD Writer էլ չունեմ  :Pardon:  DVD վարձույթներում հարցրու, հաստատ կունենան  :Yes:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես ունեմ, բայց ոչ մի ձևով չեմ կարող փոխանցել, 4.81 ԳԲ ա, DVD Writer էլ չունեմ  DVD վարձույթներում հարցրու, հաստատ կունենան


երևի տենց էլ անեմ  :Wink:

----------


## NetX

Քաշի ստեղից
http://video.am/LOST_Season4/Russian/
 :Smile:

----------


## Nasha

Ես մի քանի բան ունեմ ճշտելու, ես էս սերիալը Հ1 ով եմ տեսել, ու ահավոր շատ եմ հավանել, փաստորեն ես երևի 3 սեզոն եմ հա դիտել, ձեր գրածներից հասկացա, որ արդեն 4-ը կա, ես ձեր նշած հասցեով փորձեցի քաշել, բայց ինձ մոտ կապը ահավոր ա ու երևի մի քանի ժամ կտևի, տեղյակ եք DVD- ները վարձույթում կան արդեն թե ոչ: Հա, մոռացա, երևի շատերը ինձ հետ համաձայն չեն լինի, բայց Հ1-ի թարգմանությունը(միայն էս սերիալի դեպքում) շատ հաջող էր: :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Քաշի ստեղից
> http://video.am/LOST_Season4/Russian/


մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kklWsrmhlIY&feature=related
Երևի թե այստեղ կան ձեր ուզած պատասխանների կեսից շատը.

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես մի քանի բան ունեմ ճշտելու, ես էս սերիալը Հ1 ով եմ տեսել, ու ահավոր շատ եմ հավանել, փաստորեն ես երևի 3 սեզոն եմ հա դիտել, ձեր գրածներից հասկացա, որ արդեն 4-ը կա, ես ձեր նշած հասցեով փորձեցի քաշել, բայց ինձ մոտ կապը ահավոր ա ու երևի մի քանի ժամ կտևի, տեղյակ եք DVD- ները վարձույթում կան արդեն թե ոչ: Հա, մոռացա, երևի շատերը ինձ հետ համաձայն չեն լինի, բայց Հ1-ի թարգմանությունը(միայն էս սերիալի դեպքում) շատ հաջող էր:


ԴՎԴ-ները արդեն կան. 11 սերիա.
Իսկ թարգմանությունը վատը չէր.  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kklWsrmhlIY&feature=related
> Երևի թե այստեղ կան ձեր ուզած պատասխանների կեսից շատը.
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> ԴՎԴ-ները արդեն կան. 11 սերիա.
> Իսկ թարգմանությունը վատը չէր.


Վարձույթում 4-րդ սեզոնի բոլոր 14  սերիաներն էլ կան  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վարձույթում 4-րդ սեզոնի բոլոր 14  սերիաներն էլ կան


Գիտեմ. մեր մոտ 11-նա  :Angry2:   :Sad:

----------


## Anhavat

Ես ճիշտն ասած նայել եմ 4 սեզոնը լրիվ բայց կուզենայի ճշտել էլի սեզօն կա թե պրծ? :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ասում են 5 սեզոն պետք է լինի  :Ok:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ասում են 5 սեզոն պետք է լինի


Դե ես էլ կարամ մոտավոր ասեմ, որ 5 կարա լինի.
Ոչ մի տեղ տենց բան գրած չի. ես սաղ նոր դուրս եկած սերիալների մասին, շատ հաճախ նայում եմ ինետում  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Լոսթը շատ հետաքրքրիր ֆիլմ է, իսկ ինչ կլինի հետագա սեզոններում?

----------


## VisTolog

> Լոսթը շատ հետաքրքրիր ֆիլմ է, իսկ ինչ կլինի հետագա սեզոններում?


Եթե 3-րդը նայել ես, ուրեմն պատկերացում կունենաս թե ինչա լինում. էս թեմայում մի հատ լինկ էի դրել, հեսա ճարեմ, դնեմ մտնես  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=953249&postcount=217

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Smile: Ես շատտտտտտտ եմ սիրում LOSTը բայց սպասումը արդեն ձանձրալի է դառնում, հոգնեցրին իսկականից, միանգամից նկարեին հանգիստ նայեինք :Angry2:

----------


## I love love

Ես LOST-ի մեծ երկրպագու եմ: Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ ու բավականությամբ դիտել եմ դուրս եկած բոլոր 4 սեզոնները: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ինչ ընտրություն կանեիք դուք Քեյթի փոխարեն? Ջեք, թե Սոյեր:

----------


## I love love

LOST-KATE

----------


## I love love

LOST-JEK

----------


## I love love

LOST-SAWER

----------


## I love love

LOST-ի սիրահարներ ֆիլմը նորից Հ1-ի եթերում է: :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Այո-այո, ինչպես ասում ե գովազդում: "4-րդ սեզոնին ընդարաջ. Կորուսյալները 3!"

----------


## VisTolog

Խաղնելա լինելու.

----------


## Վարպետ

Ժողովուրդ... 4-րդ սեզոնը պրծել ա արդեն, ես նայել եմ: Հ1-ը ինչպես միշտ` շատ օպերատիվ ա: Ճարեք նայեք...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես LOST-ի մեծ երկրպագու եմ: Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ ու բավականությամբ դիտել եմ դուրս եկած բոլոր 4 սեզոնները: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ինչ ընտրություն կանեիք դուք Քեյթի փոխարեն? Ջեք, թե Սոյեր:


 :Shok:  Մեզ դնենք Քեյթի տեղը ու տղա ընտրենք  :LOL: , մդա՜   :Huh: 




> Ես շատտտտտտտ եմ սիրում LOSTը բայց սպասումը արդեն ձանձրալի է դառնում, հոգնեցրին իսկականից, միանգամից նկարեին հանգիստ նայեինք


Դժվարա միանգամից նկարելը, դերասաներն էլ իրավունք ունեն հանգստանալու, հո մենակ էտ սերիալում չեն խաղում :Մյուս կողմից ինտրիգա է առաջանում սպասումներից,կրկնակի ցուցադրումներից կրկնակի փող, ինչքան գիտեմ սցենարը մինչև վերջ գրված չի էլ եղել :Wink: 




> Խաղնելա լինելու.


Ուխ՜  :Smile:

----------


## NetX

> Խաղնելա լինելու.


Վաղուց կա, մինիմում մի 5-6 ամիս առաջ վարեզնիկներում տեսել եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ինչ ընտրություն կանեիք դուք Քեյթի փոխարեն? Ջեք, թե Սոյեր:


Երկուսն էլ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ես սաղ հաշիվներս խառնել եմ: Հիմա Հ1-ը ո՞ր սեզոնն է ցույց տալիս: Չորրորդի կեսը դեռ չեմ տեսել: Թե չորրորդն է ցույց տալիս, երկու շաբաթ համբերեմ, նայեմ, թե երրորդն է ցույց տալիս, գնամ էդ վերջին 8 սերիան էլ վերցնեմ, պրծնեմ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վաղուց կա, մինիմում մի 5-6 ամիս առաջ վարեզնիկներում տեսել եմ


Հա, ես էլ տենց գիտեյի. ավելի ճիշտ գիտեմ որ կա, բայց մի տեղ ուրիշ բան էի կարդացել. հեսա որ գտնեմ, լինկը կդնեմ.

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
Էս սայթերը նայելուց հետո ինձ թվումա, որ էլ ոչ մի հարց մութ չի մնա.
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-08-18-203
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-07-29-201
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-07-10-195
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-06-20-184
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-07-25-198
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-06-25-187
http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-06-11-179
*http://lostsub.3dn.ru/news/2008-06-11-175*

----------


## VisTolog

Метью Фокс ( Эванджелин Лилли-ի հետ) խնդրել են, որպեսզի իրենց վարձատրությունը բարձրացնեն. 
Այժմ նրանք ամեն էպիզոդի համար ստանում են 225.000, նախկին 150.000- փոխարեն.
5-րդ սեզոնի 2-3րդ սերիաներում կավելանան նոր դերասաններ.

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Ինչքան գիտեմ խաղը շուտվանից կա: Արդեն 3-4 ամիս ա:

----------


## Enigmatic

Սոյերին շատ եմ հավանում,բայց կարծում եմ Կեյթը Ջեքին ա սիրում,Դե Ջեքն ել Կեյտին,իրանք ել իրանցից գլուխ չեն հանում :Blush:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ուրեմն խեղճ Սոյերին ոչ ոք չի սիրում.... :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

_Ովեքր չեն ցանկանում իմանալ Լոսթի ապագան, թող չկարդան_
Նկարահանմանը ներկա գտնվողի պատմածով.
Հնարավոր է որ սա 4-5րդ սերիան է.

Դեսմոնտը և Պեննին ուրախ են միասին: Ճամփորդում են քաղաքից-քաղաք, փորձելով մոռանալ անցյալը... Պեննին իմանում է, որ հղի է: Բժիշկը Պենիին ասում է, որ Դեսմոնտի գեների մեջ մուտացիաներ /փոփոխություններ/ են տեղի ունեցել, և հնարավոր է, որ նա <<տանել>> չի կարողանա այդ երեխային:

Բենը գտնում է Դեսմոնտին: Որոշ դրվագներում նրանք մուկն ու կատու են խաղում... Դեսմոնտը փրկում է Պենիին, և նրանք գնում են ահայտ ուղղությամբ:

Բենը մեկնում է Հյուսիսային Աֆրիկա /պատրաստվեք  :Jpit: /
Դհարմայի կենտրոնները ոչ միայն կղզու վրա են տեղակայված, այլև Հս Աֆրիկայի լեռներում: Բենը հետևում է ՈՒիդմորի աշխատողներից մեկին... երկար տանջելուց հետո, աշխատողը ասում է Պենիի ու Դեսմոնտի գտնվելու վայրը` քաղաք Մատի.
Բենը մեկնում է Մատի. ռեստորանում, որտեղ ընթրոււմ էին Պենիին ու Դեսմոնտը, Բենը որպես մատուցող /մատուցողին քնեցնելուց հետո/ սպասարկում է նրանց, նախօրոք Պենիի ընթրիքի մեջ թույն լցնելով: Իսկ հետո տեսնում է, որ Պենին հղի է /ու կարծես թե թույնը իր նպատակին չի ծառայում  :Think: /.

Պենին ու Դեսը նավակով շրջում էին... հանկարծ Պենիի մոտ սկսվում են կծկումները: Դեսմոնտը մոտակա գյուղից բժիշկ է բերում. նա ասում է, որ Պենիի վիճակը վատ է և նրան շտապ հիվանդանոց է անհրաժեշտ:

-Մենք տեսնում էինք թե ինչպես է Դեսմոնտը գյուղում վազում, իսկ նրա մարմնի հետ ինչ որ բաներ էին կատարվում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ուրեմն խեղճ Սոյերին ոչ ոք չի սիրում....


Իրա մաման իրան հաստատ  սիրում ա   :Jpit: 

 Մի տեսակ արդեն  *պերեԲորշ* են անում, վերջի սեզոնը թող նկարեն պրծնենք էլի  :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վի՛ստ, էս քո գրածը ո՞ր սեզոնն ա: Ես չորրորդը ամբողջությամբ չեմ տեսել: Բայց եթե, ըստ քեզ, հինգերորդից ես որևէ բան գրել, շտապում եմ հիասթափեցնել. նկարահանումներին որևէ մեկը չէր կարող ներկա գտնվել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ դրանք կատարվում են ցուցադրմանը զուգահեռ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վի՛ստ, էս քո գրածը ո՞ր սեզոնն ա: Ես չորրորդը ամբողջությամբ չեմ տեսել: Բայց եթե, ըստ քեզ, հինգերորդից ես որևէ բան գրել, շտապում եմ հիասթափեցնել. նկարահանումներին որևէ մեկը չէր կարող ներկա գտնվել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ դրանք կատարվում են ցուցադրմանը զուգահեռ:


5-րդի մասին եմ գրել.
Բյուր, ուրիշ ձև էտ պահին չստացվեց ասել. նկարահանումներին ներկա կարողա և չի գտնվել, բայց տեղյակա... ես պատահական մարդու նկատի չունեյի. կարողա անձնակազմիցա եղել  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իրա մաման իրան հաստատ  սիրում ա  
> 
>  Մի տեսակ արդեն  *պերեԲորշ* են անում, վերջի սեզոնը թող նկարեն պրծնենք էլի


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ չեն նկարել արդեն  :Jpit: 
Լոսթի խաղը հոինվարի թե փետրվարինա լինելու, 5-րդ սեզոնը նույնպես. իրար մեջ կապ չեք տեսնում?

----------


## Dayana

> Ուրեմն խեղճ Սոյերին ոչ ոք չի սիրում....


ովա ասում, ես սիրում եմ  :Blush:  ես ցինիկ տիպերին սիրում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մի տեսակ արդեն  *պերեԲորշ* են անում, վերջի սեզոնը թող նկարեն պրծնենք էլի


Իմ կարծիքով նորա հետաքրքրանում: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ V-րդ սեզոնին:  :Clapping: 
Իսկ ՓախուստԲանտիցը աչքիցս ընկավ: Ավելի լավա սերիալի անունը փոխեն դնեն Loosers from FBI  ու գլխավոր դերում Բելիգին դնեն  :Lol2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ուրիշ ձև էտ պահին չստացվեց ասել. նկարահանումներին ներկա կարողա և չի գտնվել, բայց տեղյակա... ես պատահական մարդու նկատի չունեյի. կարողա անձնակազմիցա եղել


Վի՛ստ, ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունես էդ մարդուն վստահելու: Ախր Լոսթը նենց բան ա, որ ոչ ոք, բացարձակապես ոչ ոք, անգամ դերասանները չգիտեն, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ուրեմն խեղճ Սոյերին ոչ ոք չի սիրում....


Ես եմ շատ սիրում Սոյերին  :Love:   ինքը շատ մեղք ա, ոնց որ կյանքից ամենատուժածներից ա, դրա համար տենց վատն ա, դեսպերադօ  :Sad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Առանց Սոյերի ու Հըրլիի (էս Հ1-ի թարգմանություննա  :LOL:  ) Լոստը էդքան խնդալու չէր լինի:  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Բյուր, կարողա՞ մտածեցիր թե իմ ծանոթնա  :Think: 
Լոսթի-ABC-ի  պաշտոնական սայթում էր գրված... ինչ ես կարծում, հնարավո՞ր է սուտ տեղեկատվություն լինի.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վի՛սթ, ինձ լինքը կտա՞ս:  :LOL:  Ախր բանը նրանում ա, որ սցենարիստներն ամեն ինչ անում են, որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չիմանա, ու եթե նման մի բան դուրս է սողոսկել, դժվար չի փոխելը  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, Սոյերին ես էլ եմ սիրում: Իմ տղա տեսակն ա  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վի՛սթ, ինձ լինքը կտա՞ս:  Ախր բանը նրանում ա, որ սցենարիստներն ամեն ինչ անում են, որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չիմանա, ու եթե նման մի բան դուրս է սողոսկել, դժվար չի փոխելը 
> 
> Ի դեպ, Սոյերին ես էլ եմ սիրում: Իմ տղա տեսակն ա


Տվեցի.
Հա, իսկականից նման եք  :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վի՛սթ, իմ մտքով տենց էլ անցավ  :LOL:  Էդ պաշտոնական կայք չի, արխային: Էդ նույն կայքում ժամանակին գրված ա էղել, որ Լոսթը չորս սեզոն ունի, չնայած բոլորս լավ գիտեինք, որ վեց ա:

----------


## VisTolog

Spoiler-ներ.
Վիդեոները չեմ խմբագրել, ժամանակ չկար. ուզում եմ ասեմ, վիդեոների մեջ կարողա օրինակ փխուստից հատվածներ լինեն  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ դե Վիսթ, մեռա ասելով, որ Լոսթի Սփոյլեր չի կարա լինի ու վերջ  :LOL:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Ժողովուրդ իսկ սփոյլերն ինչ է?

Կարծում եմ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջում կորցրած հետաքրքրությունը կամաց-կամաց վերականգվում ա: Ինձ թվում ա 4-րդ սեզոնը շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ հաջորդ սերիաներին:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որտեղից կարող եմ Lost-ի նկարներ քաշել?

----------


## BOBO

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որտեղից կարող եմ Lost-ի նկարներ քաշել?


http://lost-abc.ru/index/0-11

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կարծում եմ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջում կորցրած հետաքրքրությունը կամաց-կամաց վերականգվում ա: *Ինձ թվում ա 4-րդ սեզոնը շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ հաջորդ սերիաներին:*


Ընգեր 4-րդ սեզոնը վաղուց նկարահանել են ու պրծել:  :LOL: 
Այստեղից կարաս Lost-ի չորրորդ սեզոնի լրիվ սերիաները քաշես:  :Wink: 




> Ժողովուրդ, *իսկ որտեղից կարող եմ Lost-ի նկարներ քաշել?*


Այստեղից:  :Wink:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Ընգեր 4-րդ սեզոնը վաղուց նկարահանել են ու պրծել: 

Կներես ուզում էի ասել 5-րդ սեզոնը: 

Լ.յ.ո.վ. և Bobo սայթերի համար շատ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ընգեր 4-րդ սեզոնը վաղուց նկարահանել են ու պրծել: 
> 
> Կներես ուզում էի ասել 5-րդ սեզոնը: 
> 
> Լ.յ.ո.վ. և Bobo սայթերի համար շատ շնորհակալություն:


Հա՜  :Smile:  5-ին ես անհամբեեեեեեե՜՜՜՜ր սպասում եմ  :Sad:  :Shout:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Ժողովուրդ սենց մի հատ հարց: Էդ որ կինոյի մի սեզոն քաշում եք, քանի MB ա նստում վրեքդ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ սենց մի հատ հարց: Էդ որ կինոյի մի սեզոն քաշում եք, քանի MB ա նստում վրեքդ:


Կոնկռետ չգիտեմ, բայց երևի մի 2000-3000 MB.

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Եվ որքան ժամանակ է այդ տևում??????????? :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եվ որքան ժամանակ է այդ տևում???????????


Մի քանի ժամից, մի քանի ամիս :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Մի քանի ժամից, մի քանի ամիս


Բա ոնց ես անում: կարող ա մի քանի ամիս կոմպդ միացած ա մնում?? :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա ոնց ես անում: կարող ա մի քանի ամիս կոմպդ միացած ա մնում??


է, քանի ժամ որ քեզ հարմարա` քաշում ես, հետո կանգնացնում, որ էլի շարունակես :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> է, քանի ժամ որ քեզ հարմարա` քաշում ես, հետո կանգնացնում, որ էլի շարունակես


Էդ ուրիշ բան, թե չէ կոմպդ մեղկ էր: :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

Հատուկ մուտք Լոսթի ապագա.
Ծածկագիրը` lafleur
Որոշ ժամանակ անց մոդերներին կխնդրվեմ, որ ծածկագիրը ջնջեն, որտև դա հենց ինձ էր ուղղված:  :Jpit: 
Վիդեոները անգլերեն  են.

----------


## iranahayer

Որպէս սկիզբ այսօր ուզում ենք ձեզ ներկայացնել «Կորուսեալներ» հանրայայտ հեռուստասերիալի համար պատրաստւած 100 թարմ լուսանկարներ, որը պատրաստել է ԱՄՆ-ի ABC  հեռուստաալիքը:
Աւելի քան մէկ տարի է, ինչ հասարակութեան մէջ տարածւել է «Կորուսեալներ»-ի սիրահարների թիւը եւ հայերն անգամ բացառութիւն չեն կազմում: Արդէն ամիսներ է, որ Հայաստանի Հանրային Առաջին Ալիքը (Հ1) հայերենով ցուցադրում է «Կորուսեալներ»-ը, որը դժբախտաբար դա չի ցրւում սփիւռքի համար:
Ինչոր է, մօտ մէկ ամիս յետոյ սկսւելու է «Կորուսեալներ» սերիալի 5-րդ սէզոնը: Եթէ ցանկանում էք 5-րդ սէզոնից տեսնել մի քանի րոպէանոց դրւագներ կարող էք սեղմել այստեղ եւ այստեղ:
Նաեւ պիտի աւելացնել, որ ABC հեռուստաալիքը, մի քանի ժամ առաջ այդ հանրայայտ սերիալից 100 թարմ լուսանկար է պատրաստել, որոնք այդտեղ ձեր տրամադրութեան տակ ենք դնում:
Բոլոր լուսանկարները մէկ zip file-ի մէջ կարող էք ստանալ այստեղից:
Zip file-ի գաղտնաբառն (password) է --> “ iranahayer” :

հղուներից օգտւելու համար դիմէք այստեղ
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Կորուսյալների 5-րդ սեզոնը երբ է դուրս գալու? Հիշում եմ Դեկտեմբեր-Հունվար էին ասել 4-րդ սեզոնի վերջում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Toktik

Նորեմ սկսել նայել: Շատա դուրս գալիս, միքիչ նմանացնում եմ Ժյուլ Վերնի ստեղծագործություններին, մանավանդ Խորհրդավոր Կղզուն:

----------


## VisTolog

> Կորուսյալների 5-րդ սեզոնը երբ է դուրս գալու? Հիշում եմ Դեկտեմբեր-Հունվար էին ասել 4-րդ սեզոնի վերջում


Հունվարին.  :Xeloq: 
օրը չեմ հիշում  :Think:

----------


## Venus

ընտիր սերիալ է Lost-ը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: :Բայց չգիտեմ վերջը ինչ եղավ, 4-ռդ սեզոնից հետո չեմ տեսել, ինչպես անեմ :Sad:

----------


## nenesys

> Հունվարին. 
> օրը չեմ հիշում


Հունվարի 21 ին

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հունվարի 21 ին


Ոնց որ թե երեկ abc-ն ցույց ա տվել 5-րդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան: Ի՞նչ տեղեկություն ունեք, ռուսական զոնայում ե՞րբ են դնելու  :Think:

----------


## masivec

Էս էլ տորենտի ֆայլերը՝
*Lost.S05E01.[KvadratMalevicha.ru].[RealTrader.ru].rus*
*Lost.S05E02.[KvadratMalevicha.ru].[RealTrader.ru].rus*
 :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

> Էս էլ տորենտի ֆայլերը՝


Ուրա? :LOL:

----------


## masivec

> Ուրա?


Եթե դա չի լինում ,ապա կարող եք բեոնել ՝*dimonvideo.ru*-ից :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

> Եթե դա չի լինում ,ապա կարող եք բեոնել ՝*dimonvideo.ru*-ից


Բայց ինչ որ բան կա որ լինի կամ չլինի? :LOL:

----------


## masivec

9-րդ սերիան արդեն դուրս ա եկել :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 9-րդ սերիան արդեն դուրս ա եկել


Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ քցեն վիդեո.ամ, իմը տռաֆիկովա…

Ես մտածում էի 5-րդ սեզոնում անիմաստ ջուր են ծեծելու, բայց հալալա, հավեսով հանել են  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իսկ ինչ-որ տեղից հնարավո՞ր ա վերջին սեզոնը ամբողջությամբ բեռնել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ ինչ-որ տեղից հնարավո՞ր ա վերջին սեզոնը ամբողջությամբ բեռնել:


Մինչև հիմա 9 սերիա ա դուրս եկել 5-րդ սեզոնից, կարող ես բոլորն էլ այստեղից  բեռնել, իհարկե եթե տռաֆիկի պռոբլեմ չունես  :Jpit:

----------


## Artgeo

video.am ում էլ կա

----------


## masivec

promo 5x14 :Smile:

----------


## T!gran

Ժողովուրդ, ով ուզումա էս հավելյալ ինֆորմացիա գնացեք այս լինկով բայս կարողա էլ հետաքրքիր չլինի նայել, այնպես որ թողնում եմ ձեր ընտրությանը 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* http://lostfilm.tv/phpbb2.php?page=viewtopic&t=1837

----------


## T!gran

Ժողովուրդ 5.14 -ը դուրս ա եկել 
www.lostfilm.tv
www.lost-abc.ru

----------

Artgeo (30.04.2009)

----------


## T!gran



----------


## T!gran

5x15 -ն ել ա դուրս եկել, էլի www.Lostfilm.TV -ն չի բացում, պայթելա  :Sad:

----------


## T!gran

> 5x15 -ն ել ա դուրս եկել, էլի www.Lostfilm.TV -ն չի բացում, պայթելա


Բացվեց քաշեք ժողովուրդ :Hands Up:

----------


## T!gran

Վերջին 2 մասերի անոնսը

----------


## T!gran

Ժողովուրդ ջան էսօր ժամը տասից կարող եք տոռենտով բեռնել Լոսթի 5-րդ սեզոնի , վերջին 16, 17 մասերը, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, առաջինը Ֆիլմ ֆիլմի մասին ա, երկրորդը Ինցիդենտ վերնագրով ա, այսինքն կտեսնենք, թե ինչից սկսվեց կղզում կատարվող երևույթները և իհարկե թեթևակի ակնարկ կկատարվի վերջին ՝ 6-րդ սեզոնի մասին
ֆիլմը կարող եք բեռնել 
http://lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=30

կամ HTTP-ով lost-abc.ru կայքից

ասեմ, որ անգլերեն տարբերակները արդեն կան դրված

----------


## Artgeo

premiere event tuesday february 2nd 8/7c 
անհամբեր սպասում եմ  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.01.2010), Jarre (03.01.2010), Pagan_Angel (05.01.2010), Դատարկություն (03.01.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս էս վերջին սեզոններում ժամանակային տեղափոխությունները, անցյալ ներկա ապագա, իսկ ինչ եք կարծում Լոկի մասին արդյոք նա մահացել է: Իմ կարծիքով, Լոկը , եթե դաժե սաղ փրկվեն էլ չի փրկվի, քանի որ մահացել է հենց ներկայում հանուն բոլորի, ինչ կասեք?

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս էս վերջին սեզոններում ժամանակային տեղափոխությունները, անցյալ ներկա ապագա, իսկ ինչ եք կարծում Լոկի մասին արդյոք նա մահացել է: Իմ կարծիքով, Լոկը , եթե դաժե սաղ փրկվեն էլ չի փրկվի, քանի որ մահացել է հենց ներկայում հանուն բոլորի, ինչ կասեք?


 Դե ամենավերջի մասում, ռումբը պայթեց այն նպատակով որ բոլորը տեղափոխվեն անցյալի անցյալը չէ, ապագայի անցյալ, ոչ միայն Լոկը այլ շատ մարդիկ ողջ կլինեն:

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Դե ամենավերջի մասում, ռումբը պայթեց այն նպատակով որ բոլորը տեղափոխվեն անցյալի անցյալը չէ, ապագայի անցյալ, ոչ միայն Լոկը այլ շատ մարդիկ ողջ կլինեն:


Լավ է, էնքան են երկարացրել ու դաժանացրել: Ջուլիետի մեռնելուց լրիվ հիասթափվեցի ֆիլմից ու եթե չվերակենդանացնեն էս սեզոնում, չեմ նայելու:  :Beee:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լավ է, էնքան են երկարացրել ու դաժանացրել: Ջուլիետի մեռնելուց լրիվ հիասթափվեցի ֆիլմից ու եթե չվերակենդանացնեն էս սեզոնում, չեմ նայելու:


Դայ  :Blush: , բայց եթե Ջուլիթը մեռներ բոլորն էլ պիտի մեռնեին, տակ չտո ինչպես կասեր ղրղզ մի փիլիսոփա՝ դավայծե նե բուձեմ ուգադիված, պադաժդյոմ:

----------


## Artgeo

* Dayana*, հարցը նրանում ա, որ դու սենց թե նենց էլ չես նայի, անկախ էս Ջուլիետի ֆիզիկական վիճակից։

----------


## Dayana

> * Dayana*, հարցը նրանում ա, որ դու սենց թե նենց էլ չես նայի, անկախ էս Ջուլիետի ֆիզիկական վիճակից։


Ինչ գիտես? Կարող ա ես ֆինանսական ներդրումներ եմ անում ու հաջորդ սեզոնն են նկարում` իմ պատվերով  :Tongue:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Ջուլիետը մեռել ա, քանի որ հիմնական դերասանական կազմում որ ինքը հաստատ չկա (ինքը հիմա խաղում է V-Visitors սերիալում), բայց ասվել է որ մնացած հերոսների նման նոր սեզոնում հայտնվելու է: 

Ինք վերաբերում է Լոկին՝ համոզված եմ որ նա մահացած է, բայց դե մի կերպ իրա հոգին կվերադառնա, ոնց որ էդ մեկինը, ով որ Լոկի մարմնում էր, որովհետեվ 6-րդ սեզոնի պրոմո պոստեռներից ամենավերջինի մեջ Լոկին շատ մեծ տեղ էր հատկացված (lostfilm.tv-ում կա, կարող եք սայթն էլ գտնել)

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.01.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

Ժող լսել եմ որ 6-րդ սեզոնը փետերվարից սկսում է ,Ճիստ է՞

----------


## Norton

Փետրվարի 1-ից Ամերիկայում սկսումա, վերջին սեզոննա:

----------

Armen.181 (29.01.2010), Jarre (29.01.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

երեկ ռուսական ՕՌՏ-ն ասում էր, որ փերտվարի 7-ից վերջին սեզոնը ցուլցա տալու

----------


## Artgeo

> երեկ ռուսական ՕՌՏ-ն ասում էր, որ փերտվարի 7-ից վերջին սեզոնը ցուլցա տալու


Տարբերակ 1. Դու Ռուսաստանում ես։
Տարբերակ 2. Ռուսաստանի տարածքից դուրս ես և Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքի Ռուսաստանի համար նախատեսված տարբերակն ես նայում։
Քանի որ Լոսթը միայն Ռուսաստանի համար նախատեսված Ռուսաստանի Առաջին ալիքի եթերում է լինելու և պարզ է, որ Հայաստանի մեծ մասը այդ սերիալը չի նայի այդ ժամանակ։ 
http://www.1tv.ru/owa/win/ort5_shed....eek=1&InZone=0
http://www.1tvrus.com/schedule/pkvs_...7/?tz=25&fin=1

----------


## Farfalla

> Տարբերակ 1. Դու Ռուսաստանում ես։
> Տարբերակ 2. Ռուսաստանի տարածքից դուրս ես և Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքի Ռուսաստանի համար նախատեսված տարբերակն ես նայում։
> Քանի որ Լոսթը միայն Ռուսաստանի համար նախատեսված Ռուսաստանի Առաջին ալիքի եթերում է լինելու և պարզ է, որ Հայաստանի մեծ մասը այդ սերիալը չի նայի այդ ժամանակ։


Ես ՕՌՏ կաբելայինով եմ նայում
Իսկ Հ1-ը ցույց չի տալու

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես ՕՌՏ կաբելայինով եմ նայում
> Իսկ Հ1-ը ցույց չի տալու


Այսինքն տարբերակ 2 կետ բ. Կաբելայինը անօրինական հեռարձակում է Ռուսաստանի Առաջին ալիքի Ռուսաստանի համար նախատեսված տարբերակը։  :Smile: 

Հ1-ը ցույց տալու ա, բայց մի քանի տարի անց  :LOL:

----------


## Venus

Ես չորրոդ սեզոնն եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------


## masivec

> Ես չորրոդ սեզոնն եմ ուզում


http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=229068

----------

Venus (29.01.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժող ջան իսկ ռուսաստանի առաջին կանալով երբ են ցույց տալու, ու եթե գիտեք կարող եք ասել ռուսական առաջին կաբելային կանալովա թե սովորականով?

----------


## Farfalla

> Ժող ջան իսկ ռուսաստանի առաջին կանալով երբ են ցույց տալու, ու եթե գիտեք կարող եք ասել ռուսական առաջին կաբելային կանալովա թե սովորականով?


Ցույց են տալու փետրվարի 7-ից նորությունների գլխավոր թողորկումից հետո ռուսական առաջին կաբելային ալիքով :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող ջան իսկ ռուսաստանի առաջին կանալով երբ են ցույց տալու, ու եթե գիտեք կարող եք ասել ռուսական առաջին կաբելային կանալովա թե սովորականով?


Եթե «սովորականը» այն տարբերակն է, որը նայում ենք սովորական անտենայով, ապա՝ երբեք։

----------


## masivec

Նայեք ինչ եմ գտել՝http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=512322 :Think:

----------


## BOBO

Վաղնա պրեմիերան? :Shok:  :Cray:

----------


## Artgeo

Իրանց մոտ, ռուսերեն կլինի փետրվարի երեքին www.lostfilm.tv ում։

----------


## Artgeo

> Իրանց մոտ, ռուսերեն կլինի փետրվարի երեքին www.lostfilm.tv ում։


Աչքիս խառնել եմ  :LOL:  Նոր նստած մտածում էի։

Պրեմիերան ABC ով լինելու է փետրվարի 2-ի երեկոյան, ժամը 20.00-ին։ Այսինքն մեզ մոտ կլինի փետրվարի 3 առավոտվա 4-6-ի կողմերը։ Թարգմանությունը Լոսթֆիլմում կլինի մի փոքր ուշ, կոնկրետ երբ, ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել։

Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով կլինի փետրվարի 7-ին, Հայաստանի ժամով 23.00-ին։

----------


## masivec

> Վաղնա պրեմիերան?


Ոչինչ ամսի 14-ին կնայես :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## masivec

Էս էլ ՕPT-ի տրեյլեռը՝

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս էլ ՕPT-ի տրեյլեռը՝


Աննոռմալ են  :Shok:  Էս ի՞նչ երաժշտություն են դրել  :Shok:  :Think:   :LOL:  Լրիվ գժվել են…

----------


## Armen.181

առանց թարգմանության արդեն կա 00 1-2

----------


## Dayana

Հենց հիմա առաջին սերիան եմ նայում  :Love:

----------


## masivec

> Профессиональный одноголосый - MaxMeister,Kvadratmalevicha.ru


http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=514569
Ես կսպասեմ lostfilm.tv-in :Wink:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Lost-ի 6-րդ սեզոնը` ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> Lost-ի 6-րդ սեզոնը` ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ


Նույն իմ տված հասցեյի ֆայլն ա ադնագոլոսնի :Wink:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (03.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Lost-ի 6-րդ սեզոնը` ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ


Նե, էս թարգմանություն չի։ Մինչև Լոսթֆիլմի տարբերակը չլինի, չեմ նայի։

----------


## masivec

> Նե, էս թարգմանություն չի։ Մինչև Լոսթֆիլմի տարբերակը չլինի, չեմ նայի։


Ես ել սաղ սերիաներն ել Լօսթինն եմ նայել ու նկայեմ ուղակի հետեվում եմ որը երբ ա հելնում :Jpit:

----------


## Artgeo

Համարյա մի տարի սպասել եմ, էս վերջի մի քանի ժամը, մի քանի րոպեն, մի քանի վարկյանը ո՞նց են ներվերիս հետ խաղում… ԼՈՍԹ ԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ...



> Большая загрузка сервера. Подождите, пытаюсь переподключиться...

----------

Jarre (04.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

> Համարյա մի տարի սպասել եմ, էս վերջի մի քանի ժամը, մի քանի րոպեն, մի քանի վարկյանը ո՞նց են ներվերիս հետ խաղում… ԼՈՍԹ ԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ...


Իմ մոտ չի բացում Լոսթֆիլմը մեռել ա բայց ոնց որ հլը չկա

----------


## Artgeo

ՔԱՇՈՒՄ ԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՄ
http://lostfilm.tv/download.php/1961...ilm.TV.torrent

----------

VisTolog (09.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

> ՔԱՇՈՒՄ ԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՄ
> http://lostfilm.tv/download.php/1961...ilm.TV.torrent


Ես ել,մի 5 ժամից կքաշի :Jpit: 
http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=515085

----------


## Artgeo

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Սաիդը հաստատ Ջեյկոբնա

----------


## Artgeo

*6-րդ սեզոնի եթերի ամսաթվերը*

փետրվարի 9 - 3-րդ սերիա (What Kate Does)
փետրվարի 16 - 4-րդ սերիա (The Substitute)
փետրվարի 23 - 5-րդ սերիա (Lighthouse)
մարտի 2 - 6-րդ սերիա (Sundown)
մարտի 9 - 7-րդ սերիա
մարտի 16  - 8-րդ սերիա
մարտի 23 - 9-րդ սերիա
մարտի 30 - 10-րդ սերիա
ապրիլի 6 - 11-րդ սերիա
ապրիլի 13 - 12-րդ սերիա
ապրիլի 20 - 13-րդ սերիա
ապրիլի 27 - 14-րդ սերիա
մայիսի 4 - 15-րդ սերիա
մայիսի 11 - 16-րդ սերիա
մայիսի 23 - 17-րդ սերիա
մայիսի 23 - 18-րդ սերիա

Ռուսերեն հաջորդ օրը կեսգիշերին մոտ կամ մի ժամ ուշ
Օրինակ
փետրվարի 9 - 3-րդ սերիա (What Kate Does) ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ կլինի փետրվարի 10-ի 23.00-ից փետրվարի 11-ի 1.00 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում։

lostfilm.tv

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.02.2010), Barcamaniac (22.02.2010), h.s. (10.02.2010), Jarre (09.02.2010), masivec (09.02.2010), Norton (09.02.2010), VisTolog (09.02.2010), Դատարկություն (09.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Փետրվարի 9-ին թե՞ 10-ին պիտի 3-րդ սերիան լինի:  :Unsure:

----------


## Artgeo

> Փետրվարի 9-ին թե՞ 10-ին պիտի 3-րդ սերիան լինի:


9-ից 10-ի գիշերը 23.00-1.00

----------


## Artgeo

Հա, ճիշտ ա ասում Դայանան, սխալ եմ գրել

----------


## Norton

էս ինչ ուշ-ուշ են սերիաները դնում :Shok:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> էս ինչ ուշ-ուշ են սերիաները դնում


ԼոԼ, ոնց ա երևում, որ չես նայում էս սերիալը  :LOL: 

ասեմ, նախորդ սերիան անցած մայիս են ցույց տվել  :LOL: 

6-րդ տարինա, ամեն տարի 18-24 սերիա, էս տարի վերջին սեզոնն ա։ Միշտ էլ շաբաթը մի սերիա։ Լոսթ էտո վամ վերվարածներ © Ես

----------

masivec (09.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

> էս ինչ ուշ-ուշ են սերիաները դնում


Ուշ ուշը որնա շաբաթը մեկ ոնց որ մեծամասամբ սերիալները :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> ԼոԼ, ոնց ա երևում, որ չես նայում էս սերիալը 
> 
> ասեմ, նախորդ սերիան անցած մայիս են ցույց տվել 
> 
> 6-րդ տարինա, ամեն տարի 18-24 սերիա, էս տարի վերջին սեզոնն ա։ Միշտ էլ շաբաթը մի սերիա։ Լոսթ էտո վամ վերվարածներ © Ես


Մենակ 5-րդ սեզոնը չեմ նայել :Think:  Վախտին Հ1-ը շաբաթը 4 օր էր ցույց տալի, խելքս դրան ա գնացել:

----------


## masivec

Lost-ում չգիտեմ քանիսին կլնի թարգմանությունը բայց`



> График выхода на ABC
> Season 6, Episode 3: What Kate Does 
> Original Air Date—9 February 2010

----------


## Artgeo

> Lost-ում չգիտեմ քանիսին կլնի թարգմանությունը բայց`


Մեզ մոտ էտ ժամանակ 10-ի առավոտվա 4-5 նա։

----------


## Dayana

Լոսթի 6-րդ եթերաշրջանի 3-րդ սերիան կարող եք դիտել այստեղ՝ անգլերեն տարբերակով: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վերջն ա: Կլերը չի մահացել:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Barcamaniac

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Սաիդը հաստատ Ջեյկոբնա



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Դժվար Ջեյկոբը լինի: Իրան էն սևը սպանել ա: Սայիդը կարող ա արդեն էդ սևը լինի, ոնց որ Լոկն էր, նենց էլ Սայիդն ա դառել: Էդ ձևով ա կարում տաճարը մտնի, որտև մոխիր են լցրել, որ սև ծուխը չգա:

----------


## I love love

Ես էլ եմ դիտել Լոսթ սերիալը և մեծ անհամբերությամբ սպասել եմ վերջին սերիաներին:
Դուք էլ կարող եք ներբեռնել www.lost-abc.ru հասցեից:

----------


## Minerva

Ժողովուրդ, կարող ա իմանաք` Հ1-ը շարունակելու ա Lost-ի ցուցադրությունը, թե? ամբողջ գումարըն ու եռանդը կենտրոնացրել ա անտաղանդ սերիալների նկարահանման վրա:

----------

Adriano (22.02.2010), Jarre (16.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

6-րդ սեզոնի 4-րդ սերիան կարող եք դիտել օնլայն:

----------


## Dayana

6-րդ սեզոնի 5-րդ սերիայից հատված այստեղ

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ, կարող ա իմանաք` Հ1-ը շարունակելու ա Lost-ի ցուցադրությունը, թե? ամբողջ գումարըն ու եռանդը կենտրոնացրել ա անտաղանդ սերիալների նկարահանման վրա:


երևի սեպտեմբերից  :Pardon: 
ավելի ճիշտ` հունիս-հուլիսից կսկսի առաջին սեզոնից ցույց տալ:

Չնայած ոնցոր իմաստ էլ չլինի, տարին մի սեզոն են հանում, մարդ մոռանումա ինչ էր տեսել  :Angry2:

----------

Adriano (22.02.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Ժողովուրդ, կարող ա իմանաք` Հ1-ը շարունակելու ա Lost-ի ցուցադրությունը, թե? ամբողջ գումարըն ու եռանդը կենտրոնացրել ա անտաղանդ սերիալների նկարահանման վրա:


մարտի մեկից 



> Առաջին Ալիքի գարնանային նվերը դիտեք մարտի 1-ից:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մինչև 1-3 սեզոնները ցույց տան, տարին կպրծնի: Գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք:    :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

անկապ սերիաներ են  :Pardon:

----------


## armuk

> Մինչև 1-3 սեզոնները ցույց տան, տարին կպրծնի: Գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք:


միթե չորս սեզոնները արդեն չեն ցույց տվել? հինգերրորդ սեզոննա սկսում

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> միթե չորս սեզոնները արդեն չեն ցույց տվել? հինգերրորդ սեզոննա սկսում


Ուփս,1-4-ը ի նկատի ունեի: ORT-ով ամեն կիրակի ցույց են տալիս 5-րդ սեզոնը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուփս,1-4-ը ի նկատի ունեի: ORT-ով ամեն կիրակի ցույց են տալիս 5-րդ սեզոնը:


 6-րդ ն են ցույց տալիս, ավելի անկապ թարգմանությամբ, քան Լոսթֆիլմինը...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> 6-րդ ն են ցույց տալիս, ավելի անկապ թարգմանությամբ, քան Լոսթֆիլմինը...


 :LOL:  Հա 6-ը ի նկատի ունեի,  :LOL:   անկապ ա թարգմանությունը:

----------


## helium

Ո՞ր սայթից կարող եմ քաշել բազմաձայն թարգմանությամբ․․․Լոսթֆիլմինը միաձայն թարգմանությունա՞

----------


## Venus

Երեկ ոնց որ թե իմացա, որ հանրային ալիքը 5-րդ սեզոնն է ցուցադրելու  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ո՞ր սայթից կարող եմ քաշել բազմաձայն թարգմանությամբ․․․Լոսթֆիլմինը միաձայն թարգմանությունա՞


 Լոսթֆիլմինը բազմաձայն ա, բայց ոչ դուբլյաժ: Այսինքն իրական անգլերեն ձայնը լսվում է: ՕՌՏ-ն առաջի երկու սեզոնը դուբլյաժով է ցույց տվել, այսինքն միայն ռուսերենն է լսվում: Հիմա նենց խայտառակ թարգմանությամբ ա, որ տենց նայելու տեղը ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չնայել: 
Առաջի երկու սեզոնը լավագույնը ՕՌՏ-ի թարգմանությունն է, երրոդ սեզոնից սկսած ԼՈՍԹՖԻԼՄինը:

----------

Barcamaniac (24.02.2010), helium (23.02.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել մարտի 1-ից:
Ուխ, ինչ լավ ա: Հ1-ի համար չեմ գժվում, բայց ինտերնետս էդքան հզոր չի, որ ինտերնետից քաշեմ, DVD-ով էլ չեմ սիրում: Շուտ ա պրծնում, համ էլ մտածելու, վերլուծելու ժամանակ չես ունենում:

Վայ, ուզում էի Venus-ի խոսքը մեջբերեի, բայց պատասխանելը սեղմեցի: :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

6-րդ շրջանի 5-րդ սերիան կարող եք դիտել օնլայն ` այստեղ:

----------


## Artgeo

Լոսթֆիլմի թարգմանությամբ, հենց նոր դրին http://lostfilm.tv/details.php?id=1999

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Նախորդ երկու սերիան առաջին 10 րոպեից հետո նյարդայնացել ու անջատել էի, բայց էս մեկը շատ լավն ա: Անպայման նայեք:

http://vkontakte.ru/video-8045_141820087

----------


## Artgeo

> Նախորդ երկու սերիան առաջին 10 րոպեից հետո նյարդայնացել ու անջատել էի, բայց էս մեկը շատ լավն ա: Անպայման նայեք:
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/video-8045_141820087


Երեկոյան ռուսերեն նորմալ թարգմանությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Երեկոյան ռուսերեն նորմալ թարգմանությամբ


Շատ արտահայտություններ կան, որ պիտի հենց անգլերեն լսես: Դրանք թե հումորային արտահայտություններն են, ինչպես ինքդ մի անգամ նշել ես, թե սցենարային կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցող արտահայտությունները:  Բացի էդ, երկու անգամ նայի որ անգլերենդ լավանա  :Sad:

----------


## masivec

Արդեն 14-րդ սերիան՝ http://lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=30
Ասեմ, որ նկարահանումները արդեն ավարրտված են :Smile:

----------


## helium

Վերջին 3 սերիաները ահավոր ձանձրալի էին, ոչինչ չասող սերիաներ...տարօրինակ է, քանի որ ավարտին մոտենալիս ես հակառակ էֆեկտին էի սպասում  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ձանձրալին մի կողմ, լրիվ աբսուրդ ա:  :Cray:  Զզվում եմ, որ կլանված նայում ես, վերջում հարամ են անում: Սցենարիստ  :Goblin:

----------


## Dayana

> Ձանձրալին մի կողմ, լրիվ աբսուրդ ա:  Զզվում եմ, որ կլանված նայում ես, վերջում հարամ են անում: Սցենարիստ


Բայց վերջին սերիան հետաքրքիր էր, ուղղակի Լոքի վրա ներվայնացա  :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

Lost-ի ավարտին մնաց ընդհամենը երկու սերիա: Նախավերջինը, որ կցուցադրվի հաջորդ երեքշաբթի (մեզ մոտ արդեն չորեքշաբթի), կլինի նախորդների պես՝ 40 րոպե, սիկ այ վերջին սերիան կտևի 2,5 ժամ: 

Հ.Գ. Նախորդ սերիայի ոչինչ չասող սյուժեն ֆիլմի բազմամարդ դիտողներից շատերին է հիասթափեցրել:  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Lost-ի ավարտին մնաց ընդհամենը երկու սերիա: Նախավերջինը, որ կցուցադրվի հաջորդ երեքշաբթի (մեզ մոտ արդեն չորեքշաբթի), կլինի նախորդների պես՝ 40 րոպե, սիկ այ վերջին սերիան կտևի 2,5 ժամ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նախորդ սերիայի ոչինչ չասող սյուժեն ֆիլմի բազմամարդ դիտողներից շատերին է հիասթափեցրել:


Մեռնեմ թե բան հասկացա, 16 սերիա չի՞:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Lost-ի ավարտին մնաց ընդհամենը երկու սերիա: Նախավերջինը, որ կցուցադրվի հաջորդ երեքշաբթի (մեզ մոտ արդեն չորեքշաբթի), կլինի նախորդների պես՝ 40 րոպե, սիկ այ վերջին սերիան կտևի 2,5 ժամ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Նախորդ սերիայի ոչինչ չասող սյուժեն ֆիլմի բազմամարդ դիտողներից շատերին է հիասթափեցրել*:


Հա,  :Cray:  տականքները :

----------

Jarre (15.05.2010), VisTolog (15.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Մեռնեմ թե բան հասկացա, 16 սերիա չի՞:


չէ  :Smile:  16 սերիա + ֆինալ, որը կտևի 2,5 ժամ: 

Հ.Գ. Իմ գրածները երկու անգամ կարդա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (15.05.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> չէ  16 սերիա + ֆինալ, որը կտևի 2,5 ժամ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ գրածները երկու անգամ կարդա


Արդեն նայեցի: 

*Ամերիկյան ժամանակացույց*

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 16: What They Died For 
Կայքում դնելու ամսաթիվը — Մայիսի 18, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 19, 2010 առավոտվա 5-ի կողմերը

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 17: The End 
Կայքում դնելու ամսաթիվը —Մայիսի 23, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 24, 2010 առավոտվա 6-ի կողմերը

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 18: The End 
Կայքում դնելու ամսաթիվը —Մայիսի 23, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 24, 2010 առավոտվա 7-ի կողմերը

*Լոսթֆիլմ կայքի հավանական ժամանակացույց*
Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 16: What They Died For 
Եթրի ամսաթիվը — Մայիսի 19, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 19, 2010 երեկոյան 22.00-ից հետո

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 17: The End 
Եթրի ամսաթիվը —Մայիսի 24, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 24, 2010 երեկոյան 22.00-ից հետո

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 18: The End 
Եթրի ամսաթիվը —Մայիսի 24, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 24, 2010 երեկոյան 22.00-ից հետո

*Ռուսաստանի Առաջին  ալիքով* 
Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 16: What They Died For 
Եթրի ամսաթիվը — Մայիսի 22, 2010 Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 23, 2010 գիշերը 02.20

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 17: The End 
Եթրի ամսաթիվը — ԱՆՀԱՅՏ

Սեզոն 6, էպիզոդ 18: The End 
Եթրի ամսաթիվը — ԱՆՀԱՅՏ

----------

Jarre (15.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*16-րդ սերիան 

Քաշում ենք:*

----------


## Dayana

Երբ դեռ դիտողների կարծիքն էի կարդում Լոս-աբց-ի կայքում, մտածում էի թե շատ լուրջ բան կար էս սերիայում, բայց դիտելուց հետո հասկացա, որ բոլոր հարցերի հանգուցալուծումը թողել են վերջին սերիային: Էդ մի քիչ լավ չի:

----------

VisTolog (20.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Երբ դեռ դիտողների կարծիքն էի կարդում Լոս-աբց-ի կայքում, մտածում էի թե շատ լուրջ բան կար էս սերիայում, բայց դիտելուց հետո հասկացա, որ բոլոր հարցերի հանգուցալուծումը թողել են վերջին սերիային: Էդ մի քիչ լավ չի:


Ես էլ մտածեցի 16ը վերջին սերիանա: :Cry:   :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Ահա և վերջ Lost!  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.05.2010), VisTolog (24.05.2010), Դատարկություն (24.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

LostFilm -> http://lostfilm.tv/download.php/2205...ilm.TV.torrent

Մի քանի րոպե առաջ դրեցին:

----------

Դատարկություն (25.05.2010)

----------


## BOBO

հիմարություն :Angry2:  նոռմալ բան չէին կարում մտածեին? :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

> հիմարություն նոռմալ բան չէին կարում մտածեին?


Էտ տեսակ վերջը երևի մինչև սցենար գրելն էին մտածել :LOL:   :Sad: 

6 տարի նկարեցին, որ վերջում անկապ վերջ ունենար: 
Սպասելիքներս չարդարացան: :Hi:

----------

BOBO (25.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Լոսթի վերջին մասը նայեցի: Ու տեսա, որ ամեն բան ավարտվեց: Իմ համար լավ կլիներ, որ էս ֆիլմը երբեք չավարտվեր (կամ գուցե ինձնից հետո դա լիներ :Jpit: ), 6 տարի էս ֆիլմն եմ նայել, 6 տարի հիշողություն, ոչ թե ֆիլմից, այլ ֆիլմի հետ կապված: Իսկ հիմա վերջացավ... էնպես չի, որ շատ անկապ վերջացավ, ճիշտն ասած, ինձ արդեն չէր էլ հետաքրքրում, թե ինչպես կավարտվի, ուզում էի չվերջանար, քանի որ ինչքան էլ տրամաբանական ու հետաքրքիր մտածեին ավարտը, մեկա էնպես չէր լինելու ինչպես ցանկանում էինք :Smile: : Էս ֆիլմում իմ համար ամենաերջանիկ մարդիկ Բերնարդն ու իր կինն էին, մարդիկ հանգիստ, երջանիկ, առանց տառապանքների ու ձգձգումների մինչև ավարտ հասան: Վերջին սերիան նայելուց շատ ուրախացա  նրա համար, որ Ջուլյետի կերպարին նորից տեսա... իրան ամենաշատն էի սիրում ֆիլմում :Love: : Էհ, ինչ-որ, անորոշ վիճակա... լավ կլիներ չավարտվեր, բայց ավարտվեց... շատ կկարոտեմ :Love:

----------


## Կարապետ

*Շատ լավ ֆիլմա: Բայց անիմաստ վերջ ունի:*

----------


## Dayana

> Լոսթի վերջին մասը նայեցի: Ու տեսա, որ ամեն բան ավարտվեց: Իմ համար լավ կլիներ, որ էս ֆիլմը երբեք չավարտվեր (կամ գուցե ինձնից հետո դա լիներ), 6 տարի էս ֆիլմն եմ նայել, 6 տարի հիշողություն, ոչ թե ֆիլմից, այլ ֆիլմի հետ կապված: Իսկ հիմա վերջացավ... էնպես չի, որ շատ անկապ վերջացավ, ճիշտն ասած, ինձ արդեն չէր էլ հետաքրքրում, թե ինչպես կավարտվի, ուզում էի չվերջանար, քանի որ ինչքան էլ տրամաբանական ու հետաքրքիր մտածեին ավարտը, մեկա էնպես չէր լինելու ինչպես ցանկանում էինք: Էս ֆիլմում իմ համար ամենաերջանիկ մարդիկ Բերնարդն ու իր կինն էին, մարդիկ հանգիստ, երջանիկ, առանց տառապանքների ու ձգձգումների մինչև ավարտ հասան: Վերջին սերիան նայելուց շատ ուրախացա  նրա համար, որ Ջուլյետի կերպարին նորից տեսա... իրան ամենաշատն էի սիրում ֆիլմում: Էհ, ինչ-որ, անորոշ վիճակա... լավ կլիներ չավարտվեր, բայց ավարտվեց... շատ կկարոտեմ


Որ չարձագանքեմ, կմեռնեմ  ::}:  Էս ֆիլմը նայելիս լացել եմ Ջուլիետի մահանալիս ու վերջին մասում, նրան տեսնելիս ու իսկապես, ինչպես էլ ավարտեին, դժգոհ էինք մնալու  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Նենց կուզեի պրոդյուսերները լիքը գումար տրամադրեին, ու շարունակություն նկարեին  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.05.2010), VisTolog (25.05.2010), Դատարկություն (26.05.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Վաայ, ոնց եմ ուզում վերջին սեզոնը նայեեմ... Չբռնե՞մ քաշեմ  :Think: : Բայց շատ անկապ ա՞ վերջը:

----------


## Adriano

Ես գտնում եմ, որ ֆիլմը շատ հետաքրքիր ավարտ ունեցավ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ ֆիլմը շատ հետաքրքիր ավարտ ունեցավ, փաստորեն էդ ծուխը, որ մտել էր լոկի մեջ վերացնելով կղզին վերացրեց ինքն իրեն: Կղզու յուրօրինակություննել այն էր, որ այն ուներ հետաքրքիր հատկություն փոխելու մարդկանց կյանքը: Եվ փաստորեն հետաքրքիրն նաև այն էր, որ ժամանակների մեջ տեղափոխության ուժ ուներ:Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում հիմա այդ անձնակազմը մահացած էր թե ոչ?


Ադրիանո, գրառումդ սփոյլեր թեգի մեջ դիր: …անգռ

----------

matlev (25.05.2010), VisTolog (25.05.2010), Մանուլ (25.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչ դաժան բան էր էս վերջին սերիան... Քաշում-քաշում եմ, տեղ չեմ հասնում: Փառք Աստծո, ոնց որ 15 րոպե մնաց մինչև հասնեմ ամենավերջին: Ընդամենը 15 րոպե ժամանակ ունեն, որ ինձ չհիասթափացնեն, թե չէ ոնց հասկանում եմ ոչ մի պատասխան էլ չկա: Ուղղակի տեսնում ենք, թե ոնց ա պատմությունն ավարտվում: Կզարմանայի, եթե պատասխաններ լինեին... էդքան հարցերի տակից ո՞նց էին դուրս գալու:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հ.Գ. Նենց կուզեի պրոդյուսերները լիքը գումար տրամադրեին, ու շարունակություն նկարեին


Դայուշ, ինձ թվում ա սենց թե նենց ստիպված կլինեն ևս մեկ սեզոն նկարել, որ կարողանան իրանց առաջացրած հարցերի պատասխանները տալ  :LOL:   :LOL:  Թե չէ եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, ոչ մեկիս ոչ էնքան հետաքրքրում էր, թե վերջում ինչ ա լինելու, այլ էն, թե ինչու ա էդ ամեն ինչը լինում:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշ, ինձ թվում ա սենց թե նենց ստիպված կլինեն ևս մեկ սեզոն նկարել, որ կարողանան իրանց առաջացրած հարցերի պատասխանները տալ   Թե չէ եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, ոչ մեկիս ոչ էնքան հետաքրքրում էր, թե վերջում ինչ ա լինելու, այլ էն, թե ինչու ա էդ ամեն ինչը լինում:


Ես չհասկացա թե ինչի էր պետք կղզուն պահապան, եթե էպես էլ ինքը պետք չեկավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Minerva

Աաաաա, ժողովուրդ ես էլ եմ ուզում նայեմ։ Համ էլ ուզում եմ ձեր գրածները կարդամ, համ էլ վախենում եմ սպոյլերներ լինեն մեջը։ Մենակ գիտեմ, որ ամբողջ ինտերնետի գլխավոր թեմաներից էր Լոսթի ավարտը, ու չգիտեի՝ ոնց անեմ, որ հանկարծ մի ավելորդ բան չկարդամ։ 6-րդ սեզոնից ոչ մի սերիա չեմ տեսել։ Ու լիքը տարբեր բաներ լսեցի ֆինալի մասին. մեկն ասում ա՝ անկապ ա, մյուսն ասւոմ ա՝ վերջն ա, մի ուրիշը՝ տիպիկ հոլիվուդյան ավարտ, էն մեկը՝ անսպասելի վերջաբան։
Մի հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էլ կար։ Ասում ա՝ Լոսթի վեջին սերիան նման էր ողջ սերիալին՝ գեղեցիկ էր նկարահանված, կար լավ դերասանական խաղ , շատ հարցեր, քիչ պատասխաններ, ու երկար ժամանակ  խլեց քիչ բաներ բացատրելու համար։ Ճի՞շտ ա։ Իրո՞ք անպատասխան հարցեր են մնացե՞լ։ Մենակ թե առանց սպոյլերների։

----------


## Dayana

> Աաաաա, ժողովուրդ ես էլ եմ ուզում նայեմ։ Համ էլ ուզում եմ ձեր գրածները կարդամ, համ էլ վախենում եմ սպոյլերներ լինեն մեջը։ Մենակ գիտեմ, որ ամբողջ ինտերնետի գլխավոր թեմաներից էր Լոսթի ավարտը, ու չգիտեի՝ ոնց անեմ, որ հանկարծ մի ավելորդ բան չկարդամ։ 6-րդ սեզոնից ոչ մի սերիա չեմ տեսել։ Ու լիքը տարբեր բաներ լսեցի ֆինալի մասին. մեկն ասում ա՝ անկապ ա, մյուսն ասւոմ ա՝ վերջն ա, մի ուրիշը՝ տիպիկ հոլիվուդյան ավարտ, էն մեկը՝ անսպասելի վերջաբան։
> Մի հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էլ կար։ Ասում ա՝ Լոսթի վեջին սերիան նման էր ողջ սերիալին՝ գեղեցիկ էր նկարահանված, կար լավ դերասանական խաղ , շատ հարցեր, քիչ պատասխաններ, ու երկար ժամանակ  խլեց քիչ բաներ բացատրելու համար։ Ճի՞շտ ա։ Իրո՞ք անպատասխան հարցեր են մնացե՞լ։ Մենակ թե առանց սպոյլերների։


Ավելի լավ է լրիվ նայեք, հետո կարդաք, որովհետև կարող է հիասթափեցնել: Վերջին սերիան իհարկե շատ հարցեր թողեց անպատասխան, որովհետև ինչպես ֆիլմում նշվել էր ՝ ամեն հարցի պատասխան կբերի շատ այլ հարցերի  :Wink:

----------

Minerva (26.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես չհասկացա թե ինչի էր պետք կղզուն պահապան, եթե էպես էլ ինքը պետք չեկավ


 :Jpit: 

Ամենաառաջին սերիայում հիշու՞մ եք, որ Ջեքին են ցույց տալիս ինքնաթիռի մեջ: :Jpit: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Հետո արդեն ցույց են տալիս, թե որտեղովա անցնում ինքնաթիռը. ջրի տակ անցած կղզու վրայով` Ջեյքոբի «ոտքի»: :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Դհարմայի ուղերձն ուղղված Լոսթի ֆանատներին: :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------

BOBO (26.05.2010), h.s. (29.05.2010), helium (01.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (26.05.2010), Կարապետ (26.05.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Դհարմայի ուղերձն ուղղված Լոսթի ֆանատներին:


Սպոյլե՞ր ա, թե՞ չէ։

----------


## VisTolog

> Սպոյլե՞ր ա, թե՞ չէ։


Եթե սպոյլեր լիներ, կտեղեկացնեի: :Smile:

----------


## Minerva

> Եթե սպոյլեր լիներ, կտեղեկացնեի:


Եղավ։  :Wink: 
Լավն էր,  :LOL:  լոսթամոլների վիճակը ճշգրիտ ներկայացրել էր։  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չհասկացա թե ինչի էր պետք կղզուն պահապան, եթե էպես էլ ինքը պետք չեկավ


Տո մենակ է՞դ: Ես էնքա˜ն բան չհասկացա: Հեսա երեկոյան բլոգումս կգրեմ լիքը-լիքը հարցեր, որոնք էդպես էլ անպատասխան մնացին:

----------


## VisTolog

5րդ սեզոնի վերջին սերիայում` առաջնորդվելով Ֆարադեյի տեսակետով, որ եթե ջրածնային ռումբը պայթեցվի հենց կղզու «սրտում», նրանց ինքնաթիռը երբեք էլ չի ընկնի, Ջեքը ռումբը նետումա ջրհորը ( :Think: ): Հետո, երբ Ջուլիետը ընկնումա ռումբի մոտ, փորձումա այն փայթեցնել: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*6րդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիայում արդեն կարծես տեսնենք պայթեցնելու արդյունքը. Բոլորն ինքնաթիռի մեջ են, իսկ ինքնաթիռը անցնում էր հենց այդ կղզու վրայով, որը արդեն ջրի տակն էր անցել: Այսինքն ռումբի պայթյունից հետո կղզին անցելա ջրի տակ: :Think:  ու բոլորը մեռել են իսկ մնացած սերիաներն ուղղակի Ջեքի երևակայության արդյունքն են եղել:

Կարճ ասած` մեռածներով ապրել են ռեալ կյանքում :LOL:  ու ինչ-որ տեղ վերադառնալու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ



----------


## Dayana

Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր դիտել են վերջին սերիան ու դեռ ունեն անպատասխան հացեր, խնդրեմ:

----------

VisTolog (26.05.2010), Դատարկություն (26.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր դիտել են վերջին սերիան ու դեռ ունեն անպատասխան հացեր, խնդրեմ:


Դայ, բայց մեկ ա էդ էլ չպատասխանեց լիքը հարցերի: Ես իմ բոլոր հարցերին մի պատասխան ունեմ. ուղղակի հեղինակներն էնքան են խճճել, որ չեն կարողացել տակից դուրս գալ: Իսկ նմանատիպ վերջաբանը գուցե խելքին մոտ կլիներ, ասենք, եթե կարճ-կոնկրետ 2-3 սեզոն լիներ:

----------


## nune'

Մեկա չեմ սիրում էդ սերիալները, ուզումա լոսթ լինի ուզումա ֆաունդ լինի..ու զարմանում եմ ոնց են մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում, որ հինգերորդ, տասներորդ սեզոնները ձեռք բերեն :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մեկա չեմ սիրում էդ սերիալները, ուզումա լոսթ լինի ուզումա ֆաունդ լինի..ու զարմանում եմ* ոնց են մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում*, որ հինգերորդ, տասներորդ սեզոնները ձեռք բերեն


Նունե (ապաթարց) ոնց որ դու ռոքի համար, մենք էլ լոսթի...զարմանալի պյան:

----------

h.s. (29.05.2010), matlev (26.05.2010), VisTolog (26.05.2010), Դատարկություն (27.05.2010), Երվանդ (27.05.2010), Կարապետ (27.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Մեկա չեմ սիրում էդ սերիալները, ուզումա լոսթ լինի ուզումա ֆաունդ լինի..ու զարմանում եմ ոնց են մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում, որ հինգերորդ, տասներորդ սեզոնները ձեռք բերեն


 Հենց քեզ ինչ-որ մեկը ստիպի նայել էդ հինգերորդ ու տասերորդ սեզոնները, ասա բաս կիթառը կտամ քյալլին, իսկ քանի դեռ քեզ ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում/ստիպում, լավ կլինի ուղիղ կամ փոխաբերական իմաստով չհեգնել ֆիլմի հանդիսատեսին:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.05.2010), Adriano (27.05.2010), h.s. (29.05.2010), matlev (26.05.2010), VisTolog (26.05.2010), Դատարկություն (27.05.2010), Երվանդ (27.05.2010), Մանուլ (27.05.2010)

----------


## Albus

Կարծիք Lost-ի մասին: Կարդացեք, չեք փոշմանի :Hands Up: 
http://krivo.livejournal.com/27754.html

----------

helium (21.06.2010), Դատարկություն (28.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ալբուսի գրառումը կարդացի բավականին հետաքրքիր կայք էր: Սակայն հեղինակը բավականին սուր էր մոտենում ֆիլմի էությանը: Այո մնացին չբացահայտված հարցեր սակայն ինքը հենց ֆիմը յուրօրինակ էր նրանով, որ թույլ է տալիս յուրաքանչյուրին մեկնաբանել այն յուրովի


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Լավ, իմ կարծիքով կինոյի հիմնաքարը կղզին է, որը կարծես թե մարդու նման լինի: Դրա մասին են վկայում կղզու սիրտը և նրանից եկող լույսը, չար ու բարու կռիվը կղզու ներոսւմ: Իմ կարծիքով այդ կղզին միշտ էլ եղել է,այսինքն միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ էլ այնտեղ բնակվել են թե Ջեքոբի ու թե Չարի դերը մարմնավորող մարդիկ, ուղղակի ֆիլմի հեղինակը անդրադարձ է կատարել  այս ժամանակահատվածին: Օշանիկ ռեյսը նույնպես պատահական է վերցված, ինչպես երևում է ֆիլմից այդտեղ ևս մարդիկ են եղել դեռ նրանցից  շատ առաջ: Ինչ վերաբերում է Դարմա նախագծին: Ապա սա կարելի է մեկնաբանել որպես մի նախագիծ, որը պետք է ուսումնասիրեր մերթընդ մերթ երևացող, այսիքն ռադարների համար տեսանելի, կղզու յուրահատկությունները, իսկ ամենամեծ յուրօրինակությունը ժամանակից ժամանակ տեղափոխվելն է, որն ըստ երևույթին այն մեկ դարձնում է տեսանելի մեկ ոչ տեսանելի: Ինչպես ամեն օրգանիզմ այնպես էլ կղզին շատ վատ է տանում  միջամտությունները սեփական կյանքին: Ասենք բոմբ են  պայթացնում, քանի կիլոմետրանոց փոս են փորում, իսկ արձագանքը շատ արագ սպասել չի տալիս, չարը իր գործն է անում բարին իրենը: Ինչ վերաբերում է ընտրյալներին, բարին փորձում է գտնել մարդկանց որոնք կպահեն կղզին, իսկ չարը ընդհակառակ ցանկանում է դուրս գալ կղզուց, սակայն չգիտակցելով, որ նա միայն կյանք ունի հենց կղզում, դրա ապացույցն այն է, որ երբ կղզու սիրտը կանգնացնում են չարը կամ ծուխը կարծես թե դառնում է խոցելի: Այսինքն  ամեն անգամ չարը չի գիտակցում, որ կղզին միակ վայրն է ուր նա կարող է բնակվել: Ինչպես մարդը երբ մարդ մահանում է իր հետ տանում է թե սեփական չարը թե սեփական բարին: Սակայն ոչ մեկ չի ասել, որ մարդ չի կարող տեղափովել ժամանակի մեջ: Փաստորեն կղզին թույլ է տալիս որ նրանում ապրած մարդիկ տեղափոխվեն ժամանակով տեսնեն իրենց անցյալը ներկան և ապագան: Հնարավորություն է տալիս ստանալ այնպիսի բաներ, որ սովորական կյանքում չես ստանա: Մասնավորապես ասենք Լոկը ոտքերի խնդիր ուներ, կարողացավ քայլի, Լոկին նաև տանջում էր մեղքը սեփական հոր նկատմամբ, սակայն կղզին փորձում է ցույց տալ, որ պետք է շարունակել ապրել: Հիմա կասեք բա չէ որ Օշանիկի անձնակազմին հավաքել էին հատուկ ձևով կասեմ այո, մասնավորապես եղել են մարդիկ, որ տեղյակ են եղել նման կղզու , առեղծվածային կղզու մասին և փորձել են ինչ-որ ձևով տեսնել դրա գաղտնիքը, այնտեղ ուղղարկել են ասենք Օշանիկի ուղևորներին, սակայն մինչ այդ էլի են եղել թեկնածուներ: Մի խոսքով հանդիպումը եկեղեցում վկայում է այն մասին, որ մարդը մահանալուց հետո տեղափոխվում է այլ աշխարհ, իսկ կղզում ընկածները բոլորմն էլ ըստ ինչ ինչ-որ ժամանակում մահանում են իրենց տեղը բերելով ուրիշներին

----------


## Մուր_Համլետ

Նախ, դուրս է եկել ֆիլմի 6-րդ սեզոնը: Եվ, տեսեք ինչեր են գրում այն կայքի կոմենտարիաներում, որտեղից ես քաշել եմ
http://www.bboyportal.ru/archives/432
Որտեղ գրած է Hamlet, դա ես եմ գրել:
Ես առաջին իսկ օրից դիտում եմ այն, շաաաաաաաաաաատ գրավիչ սերիալ է: Ափսոս որ վերջացավ...
Այն դրամա է, ֆանտազիա, սերիալ, մելոդրամա...

----------


## VisTolog

> *Նախ, դուրս է եկել ֆիլմի 6-րդ սեզոնը:* Եվ, տեսեք ինչեր են գրում այն կայքի կոմենտարիաներում, որտեղից ես քաշել եմ
> http://www.bboyportal.ru/archives/432
> Որտեղ գրած է Hamlet, դա ես եմ գրել:
> Ես առաջին իսկ օրից դիտում եմ այն, շաաաաաաաաաաատ գրավիչ սերիալ է: Ափսոս որ վերջացավ...
> Այն դրամա է, ֆանտազիա, սերիալ, մելոդրամա...


 Համարիա մեկ ամիսա, ինչ 6-ը դուրսա եկել: :Smile: 




> Ահա և վերջ Lost!

----------


## Յոհաննես

Եթե կա Lost,չի կարող իմ գրառումնը չլինել:
Միշտ ասել եմ Lost անյողները բաժանվել են 2 մասի.
1.Սկիզբը լավն էր,հետո ապուշություն դարձավ ու չշարունակեցի
2.Նայել եմ լավն էր
Բայց կա մի 3-րդ տեսակ,որը ապրել է ֆիլմի ամեն մի րոպեն(ԵՍ ԵՄ)
Միշտ բառերը քիչ են,երբ ուզում ես հոգովդ ապրած պահերով կիսվել:Ախր անհանար է բացատրել էն ինչ զգացել ես,երբ էդ արդեն դառնում է  քո կայքի անբաժանելի մի մասը,երբ դու ինքդ մտնում ես էդ աշխարհի մեջ ու էլ դուրս չես գալիս:Երբ շուրջբոլորդ նույնություններ են ու քեզ թվում է,թե էս աշխարհում տեղ չունես,պատահական հայտնվում է Lost-ը ու դու  գտնում ես քեզ ու հասկանում ես,որ գրողի տարած կայնքում մենակ չես:Երբ գտնում ես հերոսների,որոնց մեջ քեզ ես տեսնում,երբ ամբողջ կյանքդ լույսով է լցվում ու հասկանում ես,որ կյանքում կա մի ճանապարհ,որը քեզ կտանի դեպի քո աշխարհ:
ֆիլմի հերոսներից ամենահոգեհարազատը Ջոն Լոքն էր,իրա ու Ջեքի բոլոր զրույցերից հետո մի մեծ բան էի ձեռք բերում,իրա հավատը կյանքի նկատմամբ անսահման էր ու ահավոր ոգեշնչող էր:Ջեքը գիտության մարդ էր,իսկ Լոքը հավատի ու վերջում հաղթեց Լոքը,քանի որ Ջեքը հավատաց Լոքին:
Ֆիլմի հերոսներից չափազանց շատ եմ սիրել նաև Բենին,գերհզոր կերպար էր,մտածող,խորամանկ ու հսկա գիտելիքների պաշարով:
Մի խոսքով. Ինչպես կասեր Լոքը.Только я знаю, что я могу!
Էս նախաբանն էր,ես դեռ երկար կգրեմ  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (11.03.2014), Smokie (07.08.2016), VisTolog (10.03.2014), Աթեիստ (09.03.2014), Ամպ (09.03.2014), Արէա (10.03.2014), մարիօ (22.06.2014), Նիկեա (06.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլոր լոսթասերներին հիշեցում, թե էսօր ինչ կարևոր օր ա  :Smile:  Հայաստանում արդեն ժամն անցել ա, բայց ստեղ դեռ սպասում ենք:

----------

Jarre (05.08.2015)

----------


## մարիօ

Ոչ մի բան չեղավ, մեզ խաբել են, ես կոտրված եմ  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (04.08.2015), Mr. Annoying (04.08.2015), Նիկեա (12.11.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բոլոր լոսթասերներին հիշեցում, թե էսօր ինչ կարևոր օր ա  Հայաստանում արդեն ժամն անցել ա, բայց ստեղ դեռ սպասում ենք:


էս ի՞նչ խաբարա

----------


## Freeman

> էս ի՞նչ խաբարա


Երևի էս ա` 
04.08.15 16:23:42

----------

VisTolog (30.12.2016), Նիկեա (06.08.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես



----------


## Յոհաննես

Ամեն ինչ կտայի,որ հին ու բարի ժամանակները վերադառնային։Ընկեր,դե նկարեք էլի շարունակությունը  :Cray:   :Cray:

----------

Freeman (14.12.2018), Jarre (14.12.2018), unknown (17.12.2018), Նիկեա (14.12.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Ես մի ամիս առաջ նորից նայեցի ամբողջ սերիալը բլու րեյով։ Լրիվ այլ տպավորություններ ստացա։

----------

unknown (17.12.2018)

----------


## Smokie

> Ես մի ամիս առաջ նորից նայեցի ամբողջ սերիալը բլու րեյով։ Լրիվ այլ տպավորություններ ստացա։



Իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ամեն ինչ թողեք եկեք Լոսթասեր իմ ընկերներ,եկեք սաղովի էս երգը լսենք  :Love:   :Cray:

----------

Նիկեա (23.04.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Չկաս է,չկաս ու ամենածանրը էն գիտակցումնա,որ թքեցի քո վրա ու անցա առաջ,փակեցի կյանքիս ամենակարևոր էջերից մեկը ու դարձա սաղի պես:Իմ արև,ազդեցությունդ էնքան մեծ է եղել իմ ձևավորման վրա,որ 3 հաստափոր գրքով չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ:Արա,իմ արև,չեն ջոգում,ախպեր ոչ մեկ էլ չի ջոգում,երևի ես էլ արդեն չեմ ջոգում,քանի որ փակեցի ու առաջ անցա:Հիմա ոչ մի տեղ,ոչ մի վայրում,ոչ մեկի հետ լիարժեք չեմ զգում,միշտ պակաս է ու էդ ահագին նեղում է,վերհիշելով անցած-գնացած օրերը կանգ եմ առնում էն կետերի վրա,երբ էդ լիարժեքությունը կար,իսկ էդ քո ներդաշնակությունն էր,գերխառը ներդաշնակությունդ:Մեկ-մեկ ուզում եմ հավատամ,էն մտքերը,էն գաղափարները որ կային:Ահավոր կարոտում եմ ինձ էդ տարիներին,բայց դու էլ ինձ կյանքին չէիր նախապատրաստել,չէիր նախապատրաստել էս <<իրականությանը>>,իսկ քո իրականություն տանող ճամփեքը կամ չկային,կամ էլ ես չգտա,կամ էլ վախեցա մինչև վերջ գնալ ճամփից դուրս,միգուցե էդպես պետք է հասնեի իրականություն:Հիմա նոր,վերլուծելով հասնաում եմ,որ հա,չգնացի մինչև վերջ,հիմա նոր հասել եմ էդ իմաստությանը,հենց նոր հասկացա ամբողջ պատկերը,քեզ տանող ճամփեն հավատը չկորցնելն էր ու էդպես քայլելը,իսկ ես էնքան սխալ տեղեր էի փնտրում,որ վերջը ընտրեցի չարյաց փոքրագույնը ու քեզ էլ թողեցի:Հիմա հետ գալու համար արդեն ուշ է,միգուցե մի օր,երբ էստեղ գոնե հաղթաց կլինեմ,կգամ իրականություն,կամ էլ դու կբրերես,չնայած դեռ ոչ մի հաղթաց չի եկել,ոչ էլ պարտված…

----------

Jarre (26.04.2019), Progart (25.04.2019), Smokie (26.04.2019), Thom (25.04.2019), Նիկեա (25.04.2019)

----------

